# Post your watch photos taken by your cell phone.



## qtip.416

Hi everyone,
Photography has been a huge passion of mine over the last +10 years. Before I was obsessing about patina, chronometer certification, and the balance of a no date watch face, I was obsessing about bokeh, DOF, full frame sensors and composition.

There are many excellent WRUW photos here on these forums, so I was wondering if anyone in the public forum just takes photos with their *cell phones* and processes them on an app and post them here. No fancy cameras.

If I had the time and motivation (I have 3 kids under 5) I'd take all my photos with my DSLR on a macro lens, run it through Adobe Lightroom, and touch it up with Photoshop.

I now take 99.9% of my watch photos on my iphone 6+ and run it through a couple of apps (Snapseed, Photoshop Mix) to tweak the colour and contrast and upload them here. Simple and quick, and done in under 3 minutes usually.

*Please post your favourite cell phone ONLY watch photos and state the app you use to edit them. *

Before:


After


Before:


After:


Before: 

After:


Before:


After:


Before:


After:


----------



## furrygoat

*Re: Post your cell phone photos here!*

Am I doing it rite?


----------



## qtip.416

*Re: Post your cell phone photos here!*

LOL. Very clever.



furrygoat said:


> Am I doing it rite?


----------



## Veda




----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## Weisoseis

I don't edit my pics, for wruw pics I post fresh shots during my commute in the morning at stop lights with the sun at an angle. iPhone 6

Time is an invention...


----------



## StufflerMike

Moved to the more suitable forum.


----------



## JohnLT13




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## pirate1110

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6r15c




----------



## yvliew

Taken with Samsung Galaxy S6


----------



## 6r15c

yvliew said:


> Taken with Samsung Galaxy S6


Wow! Nice, it looks like the Japanese flag. What model number is it?
I have never seen it before..


----------



## yvliew

6r15c said:


> yvliew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taken with Samsung Galaxy S6
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Nice, it looks like the Japanese flag. What model number is it?
> I have never seen it before..
Click to expand...

Hi. It's the seiko spirit scve003 model. Made in Japan model only.


----------



## kleinermoses

Loving this watch but want to get a more dressy one.. Looking at the roley models!


----------



## Jaykay91

Veda said:


> View attachment 5169914


This looks like it belongs in a magazine. Great shot!


----------



## eblackmo

Sinn 857. Note 3.


----------



## 15kywalker




----------



## ogadjim

Galaxy S4, pretty low light conditions at the office.
1992 Sub on a Bond nato strap.


----------



## kolakk

Take by Motorola Moto G 1gen.


----------



## DR3WDOWN

I usually dont have a good eye for photography (wish I did). But I like how this one turned out


----------



## 315jessie

My newly acquired strider


----------



## ogadjim

Modern classic...


----------



## dantan

All my pictures are taken by my Mobile (Cell) Phone. Here are some of them.


----------



## JDBuckwell

A bit o Orange for Thursday!


----------



## LutFi

My current casio Solar collection


----------



## Puffknuckle

Holy moses. That seamaster makes the rolex look mortal. Nice pics and nice watches


----------



## timehasbeenkind

Funny I tried to take a good pic of this Breitling with my Nikon DS3200 but the iPhone took a better pic!


----------



## timehasbeenkind

Hard to take lum pic with a digital camara I found the iPhone take a better pic in low light.


----------



## timehasbeenkind




----------



## amg_smurf

ogadjim said:


> Modern classic...


dang that came out clear and crisp. what cell phone took this?


----------



## Carlibr8

iPhone 6 with 20% crop


----------



## Watchdisplay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball

One of the first...









One of the last...









I like this thread. Made me look back a bit.


----------



## komogon




----------



## DR3WDOWN

Omega Speedy Pro









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## DR3WDOWN

komogon said:


> View attachment 5836258


Cool shot!!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## AncientSerpent




----------



## AncientSerpent




----------



## AncientSerpent

Nice!


----------



## Daswann

*Re: Post your cell phone photos here!*

Lol.. good one.


----------



## Daswann

For your second last photos, I actually like the before better then the after.


----------



## Daswann

+1. Like the chrome color.


----------



## nielss

Bad reflections, I know. But I really like the watch! Cropped with OSX Preview app. Looking at the OP's post makes me wish I knew how to use image editing software ....









--Niels


----------



## nielss

Whoops ... I have no idea how three images ended up in my post--the editor shows only one! I can't figure out how to remove the extras.

So sorry! 

--Niels


----------



## nielss

I also don't understand why my one emoji appeared next to the thread name??? Obviously I need to learn a little more about how this works.


----------



## floormonkey

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Phebus

HMT Sona taken with an LG G4


----------



## sgrysdon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon

nielss said:


> Bad reflections, I know. But I really like the watch! Cropped with OSX Preview app. Looking at the OP's post makes me wish I knew how to use image editing software ....
> 
> View attachment 5922834
> 
> 
> --Niels


such a beautiful watch

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555

still enjoying the Steinhart

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## superstr




----------



## Imbiton

..


----------



## aslan




----------



## maxbaris

I always use the cell phone as well! Nexus 6.


----------



## Resco

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbetts1790

Wedding watch today:


----------



## ngtung.le

Sorry for bad phone's cam.


----------



## Ukpemor

IPhone 5


----------



## tornadobox

Here are some of my favorites:


----------



## Chronergy




----------



## Chronergy




----------



## AncientSerpent

From iPhone 6+


----------



## JorgeT

I had the luxury of traveling to Switzerland and took my 2 Swiss on a "visiting home" trip. All photos done with my Iphone 6+.










That is the Geneve Cathedral










That is near government buldings.










Here you can see MontBlanc on the background across Lake Geneva. Unfortunately I could not get the focus right, it is a Swiss Army Mach 4.










JorgeT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMumbles

New 2 piece NATO strap from Clockwork Synergy on a Wenger Commando.


----------



## andyk8




----------



## Resears

Does anyone know why my images are attaching to my comments rather than displaying within the body of the comment itself?

Here's my engraved Khaki King.


----------



## craigmorin4555

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dayum




----------



## Oblongata




----------



## G550

My whole collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

You have to look hard in the first one but the watch is there!


----------



## crose58

Armida A1 on a MountainLand strap with iPhone6


----------



## catlike

I take all my wrist shot photos on my iPhone:


----------



## Cubex

Oris Artelier COmplication Moonphase

















Tag Heuer Link Calibre 5


----------



## jmoreno

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jmoreno

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lt.Dan

Padi on jubilee strapcode on a rainy day


----------



## TroyOnTime

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchbane

jmoreno said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice shot


----------



## Medic1013

Great shot, definitely advertisement quality.


jmoreno said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jmoreno

Thanks, got lucky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mikepremium24

Supposed to be in WRUW section but still counts


----------



## carpediem99

My 5078p


----------



## daveangel




----------



## Mikepremium24




----------



## vishalagarwal66

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Uk_browning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diaasameh

Hope you like my collection.. taken with Microsoft 640XL


----------



## Time In

..........






....................


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Nice snaps!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## avengerpenguin




----------



## Cubex




----------



## HeyHeyJJ




----------



## chrisboulas




----------



## chrisboulas

decided to add a couple more from my IG profile:


----------



## saintdenac




----------



## Ryan_YYC




----------



## Relo60

Iphone 6+


----------



## robhaa




----------



## robhaa




----------



## robhaa




----------



## robhaa




----------



## Drudge

LG G5


----------



## pizza_nightmare

iPhone6


----------



## ac7ss




----------



## Huttfuzz

Pixel









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## maxwatch72

Nice collection!


----------



## andsan




----------



## andsan




----------



## PIPE SMOKER

Taken with my Samsung S4. No photo editing software.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Russle

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## GnarKing

Before







After








Not my best but I'm not one I had both the original and edit on my phone. Snapseed App, Iphone6.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GnarKing

Scratch that- here is the original








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## STR8BYT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STR8BYT

Not bad for an old iPhone 5s right?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frossty

Thats an awesome picture of the Stowa. To bad it´s a little bit blurry


----------



## TankerSpec

My newest watch, Hamilton Khaki Aviation Officer Auto.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jmoreno

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## vistar

All my watch photos are taken by my cell phone.... :-(


----------



## watchsickness101

Oh soooooo shiny


----------



## Badabingbadaboom

Only WIN10 Gallery edits


----------



## Badabingbadaboom

Only WIN10 Gallery edits


----------



## Badabingbadaboom

Only WIN10 Gallery edits


----------



## Leonine




----------



## YoungGPS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunnygps

Stowa ks.


----------



## DateJustAGuy

*Re: Post your cell phone photos here!*



furrygoat said:


> Am I doing it rite?


Hee Hee


----------



## DateJustAGuy

chrisboulas said:


> decided to add a couple more from my IG profile:
> 
> View attachment 11541610
> 
> 
> View attachment 11541618


Shows how awesome the phone cameras are. (and your watches too!)


----------



## Ryan_YYC




----------



## jimbizzle

Hamilton Jazzmaster small second


----------



## Don1969

A watch I just completed... 
I've been building watches as a hobby for some time now and find it very satisfying... this one I've decided to keep as my daily wearer...it's a 1949 Hamilton 917 10s movement, 43mm polished stainless steel case, Sapphire crystal, dial I made myself and polished dauphine hands and a calfskin strap.. The logo in my own creation. I tend to build watches with vintage movements and thought "Heritage" sums up perfectly what these vintage movements represent. I hope you like it, I know I do!


----------



## fcammarata

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## timeisnow

Taken with Samsung S8 camera









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## morewatchesthanmoney

Playing around with my HTC10, no editing software. Don't have any, and wouldn't know what to do with it probably, haha....


----------



## 56scooter01

My latest acquisition! Love it!


----------



## Trek007

Something different to my collection. Why not? Great piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trek007

Trek007 said:


> Something different to my collection. Why not? Great piece.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueline1226

iPhone 6 photo


----------



## agravelle

Took Speedy to see the Twins! ⚾ 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slowflow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp




----------



## 4nn4

RICOH watch (Automatic 21J)


----------



## 4nn4

MIDO Multifort (Superautomatic)


----------



## wcannon32

GWG-1000 on IPhone 7 Plus










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G550

Triplex









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Loke-Z




----------



## Manxpot

Here's mine. All three bought in the last two weeks. I still cannot believe I did that.


----------



## rodolfoscl

Hello guys. Cheers from south america, here my F1 Chrono

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DJMCUK

Merlin and the DJ41. Gold and grey (well, he's actually lilac) x 2...


----------



## Drudge




----------



## djlotto

Rolex


----------



## djlotto

D1


----------



## gossler




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp




----------



## Madrover




----------



## Phil G

djlotto said:


> D1


Very nice looking watch.


----------



## crumbsnatcher




----------



## teb1013

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rwbenjey

Quick snap:


----------



## srivkin78

Delma San Marino ETA 2824-2


----------



## eblackmo

dornbluth 99.1


----------



## rwbenjey

srivkin78 said:


> Delma San Marino ETA 2824-2
> View attachment 12504355


Great whisky.


----------



## mrcopps




----------



## asteele711

Purchased June 1st: http://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad346/asteele711/IMG_1475_zpsl8xn2q1t.jpg


----------



## asteele711




----------



## kb.watch

Nomos today


----------



## G550

BC4









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## fengl




----------



## JDM8

Some recent and random photos:


----------



## sdbiba

Seiko Cocktail Time SARB065


----------



## Roger Beep

Seiko SARX019 enamel dial, JDM beauty on a croc strap by FlyDragonStrap


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ExoticLifestyle

A couple days ago









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sdbiba

Seiko Chronograph Pulsations Automatic cal.6139 from 1970


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## kmitch00




----------



## StufflerMike

Hmmmh


----------



## ThaWatcher

A collection of pictures taken with my LG. Time for a new cell phone i guess. :think: :-d


----------



## rbiggs

Love my Explorer with my Rubber B!


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BradPittFUAngie

2004 Rolex Explorer II 16570 Polar.


----------



## BradPittFUAngie

Tudor Black Bay Steel. Basel 2017 release.


----------



## BradPittFUAngie

Tudor North Flag.


----------



## gossler

BALL & BMW Chronograph


----------



## Citi-Zen

View attachment 12531219

Aevig Corvid quartz


----------



## rudestew

My latest divers , thats it until Christmas ;-)


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcopps

View attachment 12537731


----------



## O2AFAC67

Today Bette loaned her Evo/UTC on Pilot bracelet to me for a quick cell phone cam photo shoot in my study. Kitted the pair with a black buffalo Bund pad for a unique configuration to photograph... ;-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## sdbiba

Seiko Shrouded Monster Baby Tuna








Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sdbiba

...








Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## yankeexpress

iPhone 5S


----------



## eblackmo

Dornblueth 99.1 and Samsung S8+


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdbiba

Seiko Sportura Kinetic GMT









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchguy_82

Neckmarine Pilot enjoying summer time.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.O.D.




----------



## Neilng

Sinn 556 Anniversary - iPhone 6.


----------



## sdbiba

...Seiko Sportura Kinetic GMT...









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Tricky73

I phone 7 no photo app or editing used as I'm useless when it comes to technology


----------



## sdbiba

...








Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Neilng

Lovin' the Sinn..(iPhone SE)


----------



## sdbiba

...








Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## zulu_p1

which number do you have?


----------



## drram1966




----------



## M.O.D.




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G550

JR Highlands









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchguy_82




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdbiba

...








Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Neilng




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdnoss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## fish70




----------



## thedentist23




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducati_Fiend




----------



## Anthonyjh7

Taken this morning in the office. It felt like a Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub Auto kind of a day today lol


----------



## boossard

Here's a couple


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trek007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTmaster

Beautiful watch, love the moon phase complication!


----------



## GTmaster

Great quote from a great man! Bela Ferrari!!


----------



## JoeC

My small collection


----------



## Sherpat

Dim radio studio lighting + PlaySkool quality camera =


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G550

Fortis Aeromaster









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdnoss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdnoss

duplicate post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhj

[email protected]


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## vishalagarwal66

PO on OEM leather.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cameronattheswamp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cameronattheswamp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hashtagwatches

Seiko SKX007J with NATO G10 Navy Blue Bond strap. b-)








_ Taken with iPhone 6S._


----------



## hashtagwatches

Seiko SKX013 with NATO G10 Navy Blue Bond strap. This watch has been more than 10 years old, so excuse the battle scars on the bezel/crystal/casing. b-)








_Taken with iPhone 6S._


----------



## M.O.D.

MR=G


----------



## SynMike




----------



## vishalagarwal66

TAG 500M on custom leather









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maru8888

SKX013 on NATO


----------



## A.D.U

My collection grew today.


----------



## fish70

Mineral Crystal. Looks so warm but easy to scratch.


----------



## Nexus17

Orient Star Classic. Nice domed crystal basking in the sun...


----------



## Nexus17

Seiko Sarx015 on aftermarket leather strap. My poor man's aqua terra


----------



## gossler

Tag Heuer CV2010 Carrera


----------



## rodolfoscl

Hello Guys, here my weekend partner . Green Luminox

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## btrain

I really like that. Does it come with a decent bracelet?


----------



## btrain

I really like that. Does it come with a decent bracelet?



Nexus17 said:


> Seiko Sarx015 on aftermarket leather strap. My poor man's aqua terra
> View attachment 12637217


----------



## D.Brown

My Tissot Visodate and Hamilton Jazzmaster! Never wore the Ecozilla sadly. Pictures taken with a Google Pixel XL and a Google Pixel 2.


----------



## rodolfoscl

My Seiko Turtle , Proud of my desk diver look of today. Hehehe

Shoot with iPhone 7

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Baenggu




----------



## dbrumbach




----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## Keithm88

My very first post on watchuseek! Whoooo. Happy turkey day everyone. This is my sur189 my fiancé bought me for Christmas last year.


----------



## StrykerT25

Hello to All! I would like to ask You guys about this watch, I've got for free. Very heavy. It is super durable, has diving functions, read temperature (°C/F), alarm, rotating bezel, alarm, dual time, super crisp display in dark! I couldn't find any useable information on the Internet. If someone could share any information or a user manual, I would truly appreciate it. Thank You!


----------



## BrendenDonaher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchguy_82

CT Scuderia Scrambler waiting for the sun in cloudy weather!


----------



## D.Brown

Old faithful. Taken with a Pixel 2.


----------



## Watchguy_82

Nice Bulova small second.


----------



## D.Brown

Watchguy_82 said:


> Nice Bulova small second.


Thank you! I'm hoping the leather strap makes it a little more utilitarian. For some reason images aren't working for me, so I can't see your Scuderia!


----------



## krishan.adhikari

HMT Avinash manual winding 17 jewel


----------



## samaiel




----------



## M.O.D.

MR-G


----------



## kalburnfall

iPhone 6s Plus + Lightroom Mobile

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RRHARLEY

Cell phone - Moto X Pure


----------



## raxford

Dinner in the north end Boston tonight!


----------



## Bowman1

I'm wearing the war baby Helbros today.


----------



## astrum3d

Seiko 5 SNKA05K by the Santa Monica Pier.


----------



## nanotech9

On the wrist today. An unusual Corvair compass Chronometer. The compass sits under the watch head which flips up and over the top lug.


----------



## isaiahthomas

Just got my new watch! =)


----------



## Kubricksmind

Victorinox Master Diver 500 Chrono


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## dt75

Helm Vanuatu









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nexus17




----------



## O2AFAC67

Edit: And a little over an hour ago posed on a framed 50th anny SSA medallion. This one with my Canon DLSR...


----------



## andsan




----------



## Mikavulin

Gavox Roads onna degriffstrap blue and orange strap









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nexus17




----------



## MaDTempo




----------



## O2AFAC67

Shot this afternoon with my Samsung Galaxy S7 "Edge"...


----------



## SKOBR

I received today the SEIKO PROSPEX SPORT SPB051.










Scan this QR CODE to see the pics review.
Or follow the link below.










https://www.watchuseek.com/f304/seiko-prospex-spb051-pics-review-4598579.html#/topics/4598579

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler




----------



## canary301

Day break


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## supawabb

I take most of my photos with my cell phone


----------



## creigpsherburne

It's an older quartz Nixon, a relic of times gone past. I took this with my iPhone 7 and processed it with Camera+. The background is two bamboo Ikea cutting boards purchased for this type of photography. I just used my standard garage lighting (I don't remember if the door was open or not) and I used a cut-down length of pencil to shape the band.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exDIVER 600

A strap not suitable for diving...


----------



## Musicfreak1988




----------



## Perseverence

Two day shooting course.

Calling an approach for an HH-60, right Gunner window.









Aviator Pin map.









Hike on the trails of Alaska's largest ski resort.









"Watch dog".


----------



## andsan




----------



## MarceloTheLion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s.z

here it is


----------



## s.z

and one more of Seaforth . beautiful watch


----------



## nielss




----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## Watch_Me6777

Lume shot of my 562


----------



## Watch_Me6777

Batman


----------



## daveangel

Nice pics! Looks like you and your watches have good times together. Watch dog looks quite fashionable!


----------



## sdbiba

...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Me6777

Panerai v. Rolex Lume Battle


----------



## Watch_Me6777

Mercer Lexington Panda. This version is sold out but word is he’s gonna a release the demo models for a reduced price. Keep an eye out, it’s a great piece!


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Watch_Me6777

Origin Watch Co Vintage Field on the rocks


----------



## AdamB5000

I feel like I got my first "real" watch for Christmas this year. It's my first automatic. I dig it. It's rather ubiquitous, so it's nothing you all haven't seen before.

But I also just put on a leather nato strap that my sister got for me. I like it more than I thought I would.


----------



## fastfras

Sweet. Looks great on the leather Nato. Now you need some dive gear, a rubber strap and presto! The Seiko can take almost anything you can throw at it, I'll wager 60% of all WIS have owned at least one. Stand tall, welcome to the fold, you're a mechanical watch dude!


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## Watch_Me6777

Just took some Lume shots of Batman, here’s one.


----------



## Besbro

Here are a few I think turned out alright.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury

I'm really more of an affordables guy but I have posted photos from my cell phone here .I think:think:.All my photos are from a cell phone.












This CASIO MMA- 200W is 10.5 mm thick by 45 mm wide with the crown and is 48 mm long.The lugs are 22 mm.


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## gossler

BALL Stormchaser Pro.


----------



## Watch_Me6777

Felt and looked like spring yesterday.


----------



## wobbegong

Tech for yesterdays wear choice

And retro for today


----------



## Watch_Me6777

Origin Watch Co Vintage Field back on the wrist today.


----------



## rickvarnadoe

A new 16613 Serti on the wrist today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Besbro

Bulova 96b229. Just arrived today!









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## MiguelGT

When I got this watch it immediately elbowed my Protrek and G-Shocks aside for possession of my wrist, thereby becoming the alpha watch. I have read about other people's less than happy opinions about heavy watches but to my surprise I found that I instantly liked the weight of this diver on my 6.00 inch wrist. Hoping this alpha watch works good for many years to come.









Sent from my HUAWEI M2-801L using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Me6777

Mercer Lexington with my favorite strap, an aged brown rally


----------



## Rover79

Mare Nostrum









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## sdbiba

Seiko Velatura Chronograph Blue Edition









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rover79

Nautilus...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## M.O.D.

MR-G


----------



## jenya79

View attachment IMG_20180205_131616686.jpg


----------



## Bugsy88




----------



## Rover79

Not mine...yet 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchstephs

b-):roll:


_"Time is what we want most but what we use worst"_


----------



## jenya79




----------



## Paul Ramon

View attachment 12871537


----------



## TagTime




----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## Rover79

Gentle giant?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swang107

1969 Seiko GS 4520-7000 on the wrist today.


----------



## Rover79

A trip not too long ago with my trusty Blue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiguelGT

Baby Tuna SRP639K1 on rubber strap.









Sent from my HUAWEI M2-801L using Tapatalk


----------



## asushane

My Sun Devils are back in the college basketball top 25! (For now)

View attachment 12890151


----------



## Ducati_Fiend




----------



## Ducati_Fiend

Ducati_Fiend said:


>


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## MarceloTheLion

Ball Engineer III Endurance 1917 TMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptfly




----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## M.O.D.




----------



## Mezeno




----------



## gossler

Datejust


----------



## ptfly




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Tritium Luuuuuume 

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## asushane




----------



## TreyH




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## Relo60




----------



## tissot99




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## MiguelGT

Baby tuna on a leash.









Sent from my HUAWEI M2-801L using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## James Haury

*Re: Post your cell phone photos here!*







All of them? Here is one.


----------



## maxfounded

Doxa Sub 300 Searambler.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxfounded

Mezeno said:


>


Gorgeous watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreeger

First post here.


----------



## todtracy

Beautiful moon phase watch.


----------



## radoncdoc

GO Observer while driving









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TreyH

I let my desk partner wear my Hamilton Aviation Day-Date


----------



## gossler

BALL for BMW Power Reserve


----------



## radoncdoc

SBGR 305









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsparty

Kicking myself for letting it go









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten

40mm Oris Aquis


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

NEDU...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## AUTOmaniak

NTH Azores Vanilla


----------



## MakaveliSK

Ready for tomorrow.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezeno




----------



## Watagump

Top left: Haliton Jazzmaster, brown strap
Top right: Chopard LUC 1947 classic black strap
Bottom Left: Invicta Diver
Bottom right: Invicta Diver
Last outside of the case Ingersoll Apache blue strap.


----------



## jimiwilli

I exclusively use my cell so  iPhoneX









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchguy_82

Seiko SKX007K2 with navy blue Crafter blue rubber strap.


----------



## MIsparty

Gruppo Gamma vanguard









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezeno




----------



## MiguelGT

Watchguy_82 said:


> Seiko SKX007K2 with navy blue Crafter blue rubber strap.


Simply beautiful combination.

Sent from my HUAWEI M2-801L using Tapatalk


----------



## eternatick

Camera: iPhone X
Light condition: Office neon light
Watch: Vintage Swiss Louvic Calendar Bumper Automatic.









Thanks for viewing.


----------



## jmai




----------



## Mezeno




----------



## MakaveliSK

Sporting my Zelos Hammerhead on a grey canvas band at work today! Matching my grey suit ensemble.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drewmfong

My Ahoi Atlantik Datum on Nomos Brown Strap. Thoughts on the color combo?


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## 0xff

Camera: Huawei honor 4x
Watch: Vintage Swiss Made Hefik


----------



## Pimmsley

Some faves all taken with iphone 6, no filters... just cropped

















































Cheers !


----------



## Vette45

This thread would have looked totally different several years ago. Phone cameras have gotten so impressive lately!


----------



## MDT IT

Tide and Moonphase for surfer...


----------



## Jarvar

Using an iPhone 5s to take a picture of my less than one week old SEIKO SARB017 on a bond NATO strap.


----------



## Pimmsley

Jarvar said:


> Using an iPhone 5s to take a picture of my less than one week old SEIKO SARB017 on a bond NATO strap.


Winning combo !


----------



## Mezeno

My phone doesn't do this beauty justice!


----------



## Spyderco1993

What model is this seiko???


----------



## xevans




----------



## Spyderco1993

The turtle!


----------



## Spyderco1993

iPhone 7plus


----------



## Spyderco1993

Iphone 7


----------



## TheOneInYellow

LUUUUUMMMMEEEE 

My Omega Constellation Globemaster* is super freaking HAWT...I can't even...

Also, NO FILTER (used Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge)! 

---

*Omega Constellation Globemaster Co-Axial Master Chronometer Ref: 130.30.39.21.03.001









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

Pimmsley said:


> Winning combo !


For someone who negotiates million dollar deals for breakfast you'd know a lot about winning combos


----------



## Pimmsley

Gunnar_917 said:


> For someone who negotiates million dollar deals for breakfast you'd know a lot about winning combos


Thank you sir (from my alter ego with a more modest income...lol) :-!


----------



## Gilmour

Samsung A5.


----------



## Pimmsley




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Gunnar_917

Taken on an iPhone 6


----------



## Gilmour

.


----------



## Tonystix

G Shock GG1000 1AJF


----------



## Jay_ptc

&#55357;&#56490;


----------



## issey.miyake

Taken with IP7










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Tritium Luuuuuume 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Hoppyjr

TheOneInYellow said:


> LUUUUUMMMMEEEE
> 
> My Omega Constellation Globemaster* is super freaking HAWT...I can't even...
> 
> Also, NO FILTER (used Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge)!
> 
> ---
> 
> *Omega Constellation Globemaster Co-Axial Master Chronometer Ref: 130.30.39.21.03.001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


That's a sexy watch.

If only it had an adjustable clasp. :-(


----------



## TheOneInYellow

Hoppyjr said:


> That's a sexy watch.
> 
> If only it had an adjustable clasp. :-(


Thank you @Hoppyjr!

Agreed on the adjustable clasp, and the dual triggers to be placed on the side, not underneath, the clasp too.

However, this is the most comfortable strap I have ever worn, with no catching of hairs, and the strap never rises above the lugs!

Some closeups of the watch I did near the beginning of the month (see how lightning changes the chameleon dial!), and more on my Instagram page!
(I have had my Omega since 14th Oct '17).

https://www.instagram.com/theoneinyellow/









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

^ Beauty!


----------



## Spyderco1993

iPhone 7


----------



## Spyderco1993

iPhone 7


----------



## Spyderco1993

Bump


----------



## MDT IT

:think::-d


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## Ryan_YYC




----------



## gossler

BALL Trainmaster Worldtimer


----------



## evilnickwong

Arctos Bund
LG G4, edited in IG


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Drudge




----------



## MIsparty

Virgin bronzer









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizanthepuss

With my Samsung S8+ and no talent, lol


----------



## Jmadams71

Squale 30 Atmos GMT Ceramic. Taken with a ZTE blade Zmax


----------



## Jmadams71

Squale 20atmos maxi dial


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## JEAK

BULOVA 96B260 by Motorola X Force


----------



## dheinz14

*Re: Post your cell phone photos here!*

Nailed it


----------



## M.O.D.




----------



## bent_toe

Installed new battery today....i love this watch. I can just sit and stare at it.


----------



## keeso2705

;-)









Poslano sa mog Lenovo P2a42 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten

Glycine SST 12 






View attachment 13029245


----------



## MakaveliSK

Lume!!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## audiomagnate

I call this one, "Lithuanian/Russian Hybrid Among the Azaleas".


----------



## MakaveliSK

Zelos Submarine Diver at the aquarium with my Note 8









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Grand Diver II









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Charlie215

The BlueBird


----------



## Big Vern




----------



## RedsoxDon1

My Breguet a few days ago shot with my IPhone 8.


----------



## Cannonball

all of mine


----------



## MakaveliSK

Taken with my Note 8









Sent from my Note


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## sculldogg86

View attachment IMG_20180209_135219_620.jpg


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## sandeepk11

Classic collection, I love it!


----------



## nickuk

Habring2 Felix helping me wash a tough day away.....


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## k1985

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newperson008

Oldies









Sent from my Lenovo TB-8704X using Tapatalk


----------



## sideshot




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Ruthless750

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roccoq123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spiderer

Rolex Datejust poolshot 🙂


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Tritium Luuuuuume 
It's 5 o'clock somewhere 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## maxfounded

k1985 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxfounded

sideshot said:


> View attachment 13061033
> View attachment 13061039


Interstellar!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxfounded

spiderer said:


> Rolex Datejust poolshot ?


Awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxfounded

stuffler said:


> View attachment 13051227


Beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## jimiwilli

Before editing









After









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxfounded

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> "Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


Awesome watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxfounded

jimiwilli said:


> Before editing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The watch looks so different after editing. I thought it was vintage 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikejulietpapa




----------



## gossler




----------



## douglas.tan1984

My first









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob




----------



## jimiwilli

maxfounded said:


> The watch looks so different after editing. I thought it was vintage
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah! The power of editing! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad

From earlier this evening


----------



## canary301




----------



## O2AFAC67

Earlier this evening. Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge cellphone pic...


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

My watch must be broken... It should read 5 o'clock...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## sdbiba

Seiko Presage SPB067J1









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine80




----------



## M.O.D.




----------



## PrimeTime0099

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chippyboy

Best,
Chris
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## chippyboy

Best,
Chris
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwtech

Da36


----------



## sdbiba

Seiko Alpinist SARB017









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jpoehler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpoehler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpoehler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpoehler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalmustang

Sporting the Luminox Field Day Date on a casual Saturday afternoon.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudi K




----------



## pardayan




----------



## NateViolin

Love this one!!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## NateViolin

Heavy duty diver!!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## NateViolin

My Panerai 347, GMT, 3 day. Absolutely in love.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear

Seiko reissue, shot during boring part of Captain Marvel screening 









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## socalmustang

Oris Diver Date holding down the fort on a Sunday night.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrsaleh

Used a pocket macro lens i keep in my wallet


----------



## RMS911

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

1600


----------



## deepsea03

1600


----------



## Sugman




----------



## MakaveliSK

Nethuns


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## przemyslaw

View attachment 14062521


----------



## przemyslaw




----------



## sdbiba

Seiko Lord Matic


----------



## guiri

Night photography, and especially lume photography, is amazing with the Huawei P20 pro


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## lvt




----------



## lvt




----------



## xalsx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xalsx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## rb1979




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## przemyslaw




----------



## lvt

Without flash.


----------



## NateViolin

UN Maxi Marine Chronometer All Rose Gold









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Pashenri




----------



## flatbows

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## lvt




----------



## mt_timepieces

UN Maxi Marine Chrono









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## mt_timepieces

Omega PO skyfall!









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mt_timepieces

Tudor Black Bay Steel









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mt_timepieces

Cartier Caliber De!









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NateViolin

Bond, James Bond, Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Skyfall, Special edition









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddinut

jimiwilli said:


> Before editing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Nice shot, especially after editing


----------



## Toddinut

Watchdisplay said:


> View attachment 5835706
> View attachment 5835722
> View attachment 5835746
> View attachment 5835778
> View attachment 5835786
> View attachment 5835794
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Nice shot with the beads of water on the crystal...


----------



## Toddinut

jmoreno said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 That looks especially nice in black and white


----------



## Toddinut

pizza_nightmare said:


> iPhone6
> View attachment 11620354


 That looks like it's straight out of a catalogue. Nice shot.


----------



## sanik




----------



## PARISWATCHMEN




----------



## drewlgt




----------



## mt_timepieces

Breitling SOH I 42 on steel mesh









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko SBJG001 (iPhone 5s)


----------



## ContemporaryVictorian

I know i'm a day early, but.









I think its gold-plated and has some sort of Sea-Gull caliber inside, it is a special rotation for Sunday even though i don't go to church.


----------



## ContemporaryVictorian

I know i'm a day early, but.

View attachment 14119535


I think its gold-plated and has some sort of Sea-Gull caliber inside, it is a special rotation for Sunday even though i don't go to church.


----------



## Stevencjain

ToBeDetermined said:


> View attachment 14096315


Incredible photo!


----------



## Pashenri




----------



## maximalek

Boldr


----------



## snowmon34




----------



## snowmon34




----------



## snowmon34




----------



## snowmon34




----------



## snowmon34




----------



## snowmon34




----------



## snowmon34




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon NEDU with Tritium Luuuuuuume 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## Mr Davis

Ref 16600 99 model
View attachment 14141747


----------



## ssmlutahsteve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dasoler




----------



## dasoler




----------



## david_h_moss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njkobb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## adeutsch

Sinn U1-T


----------



## SupremeRolex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madeinaustralia

Getting some Seiko love😄


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## LowIQ




----------



## njkobb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex7786

Pelagos black


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## groooooove

this was not meant to be a "real" photo, i was literally snapping a shot in the sunlight to show a friend my new watch.. can't help but love this one though....


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Cartier Calibre De Cartier Diver... 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## sdbiba

Longines Conquest GMT









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## k7irish




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## mt_timepieces

Navi and collection









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sdbiba

Seiko Alpinist SARB017









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler




----------



## Rokovakian




----------



## sdbiba

SRPC37J1









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## casey70

Casio Lineage LCW-M100TSE-1A2JF with silicone strap.


----------



## lvt




----------



## njkobb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch2wear

IWC Mark XVIII Le Petit Prince


----------



## bodymassage

"Experienced" Seiko LM


----------



## gsynco1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcn_87




----------



## Fredette

Here's one from the new guy. Old Navitimer II 👍


----------



## SunsetSheen

Rocking a cheapie Parnis I recently picked up. Surprisingly pretty good quality for the price.


----------



## aftrunner

First post. Yay!

I genuinely love HMT's and this is one of two I am currently rotating between daily.


----------



## SunsetSheen

Cheapie chinese special. 36mm Lobinni


----------



## JLater

Little bubble action!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Ac10bad

My 009 on a strapcode super oyster taken at the park


----------



## abdullah8001




----------



## abdullah8001




----------



## magpie215

Jade monster in a jade plant


----------



## kevbroug




----------



## carbon_dragon

I'm not really a watch collector, but I buy watches now and then and I got a few from my Dad's estate. Now these are ones I have!














Having discovered the forums, maybe I'll try to do some research on them. I do like wearing them, but then I'm an amateur photographer who uses Leicas (new and old) so I guess I've got the right mental viewpoint.


----------



## carbon_dragon

Hey I appear to have double posted the picture but am unable to figure out how to correct it by editing the last message or deleting it and reposting. Can anyone tell me how I should go about fixing this?


----------



## bodymassage

Orient Panda


----------



## bodymassage

Little LM


----------



## bodymassage

Another LM


----------



## bodymassage

Hammy


----------



## bodymassage

Seiko 6139-6015


----------



## bodymassage

Orient WV0051TX poppin'


----------



## bodymassage

Terrific trio


----------



## Morubozu




----------



## sublime213




----------



## safwan44

My speedy









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Massrog

Paul Picot Yachtman chrono


----------



## chippyboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chippyboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsynco1




----------



## YourseIf

I only take cell pics









Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0




----------



## Tongdaeng

Not quite sure I have a big enough wrist for this...


----------



## jovani




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Tongdaeng

Rainy day in Hong Kong


----------



## O2AFAC67

Gassin' up for a trip tomorrow...  The dials are actually slate. The double sided AR coating sometimes makes the dials appear blue in certain lighting conditions... b-)


----------



## Yukoner1

Does anyone even own a camera anymore that isn't a smartphone ? :-d


----------



## YourseIf

Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewG123




----------



## lvt




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 3366carlos

Tortoise


----------



## 3366carlos

Tortoise


----------



## Neuromancer

Greetings from Mallorca : )


----------



## k.han

Speedy Reduced


----------



## k.han

Speedy Reduced









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt




----------



## neilziesing

Took this shot of my 1959 Bulova with an iPhone X.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Just one second early with the phonecam this afternoon... :-|


----------



## c3p0




----------



## ToBeDetermined

Cuba Libres on a cool Saturday night


----------



## AdironDoc

London vacay with the luminor 1392









Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi

Mine and hers after a wash. Photo taken with my iPhone 8.


----------



## k.han

Mine !








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0

Took the leather off and put on the bathing suit. ;-)


----------



## Jpwatches

Here’s mine


----------



## Mauiman50

My Sunday friend









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## corsokid

Gervil on a Europelli strap








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surprise123

Orient Ray II: my first attempt at some photos. A bit dark, but daylight is hiding out today.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Rivaldo10




----------



## Rivaldo10




----------



## 3366carlos

Light power.


----------



## Mauiman50

Gotta clean my cell phone lense but still not bad









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauiman50

XLS









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brandonskinner

MrThompsonr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love your Seiko... sick mod!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## corsokid

This is a Ocean crawler . Really enjoy the lume.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corsokid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauiman50

Still going strong









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## chaerter

Mt. Mitchell


----------



## Orangez

Alpha Sierra with seiko movement









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauiman50

Oris FS Chrono









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## [email protected]

Oris big crown moonphase
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauiman50

Same watch. Different angle.









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Both sapphire Presage SRPB65 & SRPB63


----------



## Orangez

Rotorcraft Air Boss









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauiman50

Sea King









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivaldo10




----------



## [email protected]

Oris big crown complication










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauiman50

SNA411









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauiman50

Inox Diver









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## newboy4128

Hanhart- Board Time


----------



## O2AFAC67

Couple of quick cellphone cam shots this morning...


----------



## Eagle Scout

Galaxy S8 (cropped image)


----------



## Mauiman50

Tuesday shot









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Miked6

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Miked6

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Miked6

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Miked6

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Miked6

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## k.han

Hairy wrist 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Seiko 6309-7040 history of watchmaking (1985) and history of Italy (1601), a book I own.


----------



## NoraaK

Raymond Weil Freelancer...









Aaron


----------



## Jim L

An oldie but a goodie!


----------



## corsokid

this is a Hamilton X wind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simply Vintage Watches

Omega Seamaster Polaris from 1988 caliber 1431.


----------



## [email protected]

One of my favorites.


----------



## seungbum81




----------



## SundayDuffer




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## andsan

Glashutte Original Hand Date


----------



## Jim L




----------



## ImanThaDon

*Re: Post your cell phone photos here!*

you appear to be the only one following the title of this forum. thank you lol


----------



## ImanThaDon

*Re: Post your cell phone photos here!*


----------



## Rivaldo10




----------



## Jim L

An oldie...


----------



## 41Mets

Recent one









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jpoehler

Today's shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M6TT F

Halios shot with my iPhone 7. On my desk at work, on a scrunched up hoodie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpoehler

Sunday shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L

Lum-Tec M30


----------



## MrThompsonr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jim L

Cave Dweller


----------



## WatchesWithAWoman

Omega Ploprof and a beautiful sunset


----------



## nicholascanada

I find the Iphone X not too bad on closeups...perhaps the new 11 would be even better.


----------



## nicholascanada

Sometimes I find it harder on extreme closeups...


----------



## c3p0

My old reliable. Still keeping very good time.


----------



## hairyjesus

Seiko Samurai, Seiko 5 SNZG09K and a Hamilton Khaki King. The Samurai was originally on a steel bracelet but I just swapped it over for a Hirsch strap.


----------



## WatchesWithAWoman




----------



## MrThompsonr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Miked6

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## MDT IT

Bright Monday


----------



## Smokedog76

So far loving this Tudor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokedog76

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balllistic

Laco Augsburg 39 Model A Flieger with Sunray Blue dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jmariorebelo

Unedited from a Xiaomi Redmi Note 4X


----------



## nicholascanada

Smokedog76 said:


> So far loving this Tudor
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Almost bought one of those, love that look.


----------



## Smokedog76

Wears on my wrist pretty well, I was worried because the case is a little thick but feels great, and the dial and bezel are matte finish which I like.


----------



## Smokedog76

My all time favorite









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lisine

*Post the best watch wrist shot you've taken with your phone*

I'd like to see if certain phones take especially great photos...so post your best and also post what phone you took the photo with so I can see if any particular phone stands out


----------



## Skeptical

*Re: Post the best watch wrist shot you've taken with your phone*

I think the new iPhone 11's are likely to win this battle. But here's one with my 7.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T.

*Re: Post the best watch wrist shot you've taken with your phone*

Pixel 3.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## adg31

*Re: Post the best watch wrist shot you've taken with your phone*

iPhone 5









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

*Re: Post the best watch wrist shot you've taken with your phone*


----------



## Glylex

*Re: Post the best watch wrist shot you've taken with your phone*

Samsung S9+ No fair though, since there was post-processing in Gimp or Irfanview.


----------



## JacobC

*Re: Post the best watch wrist shot you've taken with your phone*

Best photo I've ever taken. iPhone Xs. Was in a super bright office at exactly the right angle. No processing needed.










Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## denmanproject

*Re: Post the best watch wrist shot you've taken with your phone*

All my photos are from my phone lol, these ones turned out pretty good!


----------



## 41Mets

*Re: Post the best watch wrist shot you've taken with your phone*

Samsung galaxy note 9









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

*Re: Post the best watch wrist shot you've taken with your phone*



JacobC said:


> Best photo I've ever taken. iPhone Xs. Was in a super bright office at exactly the right angle. No processing needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram @open_escapement


Amazing photo. Looks like the Aurora Borealis is being reflected on your watch crystal. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

*Re: Post the best watch wrist shot you've taken with your phone*

You mean people use something other than phones to take pictures??? Here are a few from an iPhone 8.





































And, I know it's not on the wrist, but in the hand is close...


----------



## TatsNGuns

New as of TODAY !!! 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mcs101

Here you go, snapped with an iPhone


----------



## a to the k

*Re: Post the best watch wrist shot you've taken with your phone*

Huawai P20 lite.
It's all about light...


----------



## xherion

*Re: Post the best watch wrist shot you've taken with your phone*

My contributions:


----------



## Palo

*Re: Post the best watch wrist shot you've taken with your phone*


----------



## Simon

*Re: Post the best watch wrist shot you've taken with your phone*


----------



## jmariorebelo

Unedited from a Xiaomi Redmi Note 4X, under a UV light from a bug zapper


----------



## supawabb

*Re: Post the best watch wrist shot you've taken with your phone*


----------



## that 1 guy

*Re: Post the best watch wrist shot you've taken with your phone*








I phone 8 no after photo alterations, I just got lucky


----------



## sticky

*Re: Post the best watch wrist shot you've taken with your phone*

iPhone XR


----------



## Zeroedout

*Re: Post the best watch wrist shot you've taken with your phone*

iPhone 7. I'm just picking a few I like, image quality is pretty consistent across the board...

Edit: yeah, sorry.....I got a wee-bit carried away.


----------



## cottontop

*Re: Post the best watch wrist shot you've taken with your phone*

I have a cheap $20 flip phone that I have had for years. It doesn't take pictures. I have a camera for that. It does not have internet. I have a computer for that. It does show the time but I had rather use a watch for that. Before I retired from teaching one of my students told me that my phone was a dinosaur. He might be right, but it works for me and does what a phone was intended to do; make and receive calls, nothing else!
Joe


----------



## pickle puss

*Re: Post the best watch wrist shot you've taken with your phone*


----------



## wuyeah

*Re: Post the best watch wrist shot you've taken with your phone*

Was able to achieve these with iPhone 4S. Many can be viewed at *wuyeah1980* on Instagram.


----------



## that 1 guy

*Re: Post the best watch wrist shot you've taken with your phone*



cottontop said:


> I have a cheap $20 flip phone that I have had for years. It doesn't take pictures. I have a camera for that. It does not have internet. I have a computer for that. It does show the time but I had rather use a watch for that. Before I retired from teaching one of my students told me that my phone was a dinosaur. He might be right, but it works for me and does what a phone was intended to do; make and receive calls, nothing else!
> Joe


So you have nothing to add to this thread.


----------



## wuyeah

*Re: Post the best watch wrist shot you've taken with your phone*



cottontop said:


> I have a cheap $20 flip phone that I have had for years. It doesn't take pictures. I have a camera for that. It does not have internet. I have a computer for that. It does show the time but I had rather use a watch for that. Before I retired from teaching one of my students told me that my phone was a dinosaur. He might be right, but it works for me and does what a phone was intended to do; make and receive calls, nothing else!
> Joe


You are RIGHT! But at the same time, browse through this thread and check out all the fun you could of also get.


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Post the best watch wrist shot you've taken with your phone*

Moved and merged with randomly chosen thread.


----------



## supawabb




----------



## MrThompsonr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rivaldo10




----------



## JRama




----------



## MrZoSo

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## soymicmic




----------



## andsan

Longines Conquest deluxe 18k


----------



## Jim L




----------



## Sassi




----------



## Kspowell13

Christopher Ward C65 Trident on Google Pixel 3


----------



## xiv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## gychang03




----------



## MDT IT

Big Mako Full-Lume , Orient..al sun!


----------



## taildraggerpilot

IWC at work


----------



## brianrbenton

Veda said:


> View attachment 5169914


Creative shot here!!! Well done!!


----------



## AdironDoc

Just in









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CCURT88

Few of my Favorites (Pixel 3a)


----------



## Zhanming057




----------



## corsokid

alpina big date

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corsokid

My Dads watch. Got to be at least 60 years old. No service just ticking along.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corsokid

Hamilton X- wind on a Europelli strap. Super comfortable strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umutaydogan

Magrette Leoncino with engraved strap and buckle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AdironDoc

Putting up some lights









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mt_timepieces




----------



## misa77




----------



## suwuloru

hello


----------



## fenomeno




----------



## umutaydogan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FordHammie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxzone




----------



## FordHammie

My cellphone didn't take this shot; I did by using my phone lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeit_time




----------



## zeit_time




----------



## zeit_time




----------



## zeit_time




----------



## O2AFAC67

A beautiful Christmas eve 2019!...

20191224_160744 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## SWIMTEXAN




----------



## issey.miyake

SWIMTEXAN said:


> View attachment 14727055


That's nice - I'd love to add that into my collection but missed out on this release!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flighty7T34

My new to me (bought here on WatchUSeek) a fine Seiko Limited 1000 Green Face Air Diver 6R15-04D0 with ceramic bezel.
A fine specimen Prospec automatic that is keeping +1 sec/day over 4 days. Love it. In my rotation. Perfect. 
Photo taken in ambient light with my iPhone 11 Pro Plus...


----------



## mattconeill

zeit_time said:


> View attachment 14725625


Nice grab!


----------



## mattconeill

zeit_time said:


> View attachment 14725629


Love the two tone lume!


----------



## Cdncarats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wandering_watchmaker

Doing some bird watching...









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215

My recent best effort


----------



## NateViolin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NateViolin

This rare Tudor Iconaut GMT was an amazing thing to enjoy this Christmas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NateViolin

This is my other Christmas indulgence.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 120Clicks

Haven't owned an actual camera in a long while, so all pictures are cellphone pics. Everytime I attach a pic, the quality looks like crap, so click the thumbnail to see the quality version.


----------



## Airlyss

NateViolin said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is one chunky bezel!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don S




----------



## MysteryBiscuits




----------



## suwuloru

hey;-)


----------



## MrZoSo

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

Just gonna put it out there but my Instagram. Here's one for free that's not on there.









Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## marcusleng

My Tudor Prince Date with silver linen dial


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## 120Clicks

Taken with a MotoZ4. Grainy because it's zoomed but not terrible, considering.


----------



## Roger Beep




----------



## foxzone




----------



## foxzone

This one taken with my old Galaxy S7. I think it came out quite good


----------



## 120Clicks

foxzone said:


> This one taken with my old Galaxy S7. I think it came out quite good
> View attachment 14811203


I miss my Galaxy S8+ It took wonderful pictures.


----------



## 120Clicks




----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## JasonEdward




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Familyman310

Taken with IPhone 6s Plus in a light box with black drop cloth background. Edited with native iPhone picture app.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## safwan44

SOH 2 - 44 mm









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

My joke was bad


----------



## 120Clicks




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Greyknight

View attachment 14824211


----------



## thetony007

NateViolin said:


> This rare Tudor Iconaut GMT was an amazing thing to enjoy this Christmas!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i thought i've seen everything there is in the Tudor lineup and now this....damn!


----------



## Jarvar

Added some colour from a potted plant...


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## cadencio05




----------



## Paulo Marcellus

Ssb211


----------



## FOOT SOUP

Aerospace


----------



## Moralles

Orient Triton


----------



## Moralles

Orient Triton
View attachment 14851079


----------



## Moralles

Fortis B-42 (I lost them when I had party in Prague)


----------



## Moralles

Bulova Lunar Pilot Moonwatch


----------



## Moralles

Orient Triton and UV NEON nato strap


----------



## Penduyboy




----------



## JacobC




----------



## emiTstI

Taken with iPhone under overhead ceiling light.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Familyman310

Taken with my IPhone 6s Plus with led lights and edited using the basic photo app filters.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjsusc

Doxa


----------



## Mjsusc

36 Black bay


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 120Clicks

Moto Z4 and a little basic editing.


----------



## ToBeDetermined

The DT was a gift from my future-son-law - very promising


----------



## andsan

Longines Conquest Samsung S10


----------



## Zorbatchov

Pam 00356


----------



## bctimekeeper

Tudor Pelagos 25500TN


----------



## uscgmac

Glycine combat sub









Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## pwk

Rolly


----------



## MrThompsonr

From my iPhone 10XMax...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AUTOmaniak




----------



## ToBeDetermined

Planning the route on a Bluebird day in Big Cottonwood Canyon....can't think of anything much better


----------



## JonS1967

Yesterday was a 3 watch day. All photos taken with my iPhone 7. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Msweat000

Calibre 2100


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarvar




----------



## booboobear




----------



## Hardscrabbler

BFK and PADI Solar Tuna



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.mxyzptlks.comics

My fledgling collection... I've recently started collecting watches, and I decided to lay my foundation with a basic automatic, a high-accuracy quartz, and a budget Swiss quartz.

From left to right: Seiko 5 Sports SNZH53 (Barton Sailcloth); Bulova Precisionist 96B158 (Barton Sailcloth); Wenger Avenue Sport (Barton Elite Silicone)

[All watches have stainless steel deployant clasps added to them.]


----------



## mr.mxyzptlks.comics

Sorry. Accidentally posted that in the wrong forum. However, it was taken with a Pixel 4 XL and edited in Google Photos.


----------



## ArmsOfTime




----------



## Jarvar




----------



## M6TT F

Box fresh









And patinated









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska

Mako II taken with my Note 10. No editing.









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## dmukherjee18




----------



## dmukherjee18

iPhone 11 shot night mode on


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## dmukherjee18

yankeexpress said:


>


Love the watch...hows it keeping time...my squale 1545 was bad at keeping time...20 seconds a day but my 1521 does 6 seconds a day


----------



## sokard




----------



## StiffFingers

My GS SBGJ231 on morning walk


----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## b'oris




----------



## fyioska

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## jdcamfferman1

Skx007j on colareb mud brown strap









Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny_b2

There you go:

Vulcain Aviator Instrument Chrono

IG: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## IBalogh




----------



## civiclx




----------



## O2AFAC67

B-1 Bund facet wrist 3-11-20 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## Philandwatches

One of the first seikos i got!


----------



## Elle Harper

Wonderful information for photo lovers, I am grateful to you and I am going to use it!


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak




----------



## civiclx




----------



## VintageVagabound

The Yema


----------



## lvt




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## fish70

My phone is ancient.


----------



## TatsNGuns

Tennis ball launching , enjoying the sunshine & attempting to avoid the craziessss out in the world...















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivan_Hellsing




----------



## Familyman310

Taken using my iPhone 6s Plus from my garage with door open.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Familyman310

Another one with my iPhone 6s Plus taken from garage with door open.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MatijaSh

Taken with S10e









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## civiclx




----------



## 41Mets

almost all of them but this tonight


----------



## Anwar Bham

My modest affordable collection


----------



## nudie

Previously owned JLC Memovox Alarm 









Sent from my CPH1877 using Tapatalk


----------



## kb.watch

Bb58


----------



## mcnuggets1543

SNZF17









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nudie

Datejust 2 116334









Sent from my CPH1877 using Tapatalk


----------



## elchuckee77

Great Shot!


----------



## bj_key2003

It's a Tudor kind of day..









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## WatchAndShoot




----------



## crazybywatches

Happy weekend









Enviado desde mi moto g(7) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## shoumama

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## once

Seiko SPB051


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Rojote

Piccard PX-15 Titanium


----------



## civiclx




----------



## O2AFAC67

Havn't had the energy to pry this kit off the wrist all day. Maybe some early Easter sweets will give me the required strength... :roll:;-):-d


----------



## WatchAndShoot




----------



## WatchAndShoot

iPhone XS - Edited with Snapseed.

Same for the photo shown above.


----------



## c3p0




----------



## MrZeke

Twins, sorta!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Having some fun with angles and 4x zoom


----------



## jviz4u

TGIF









Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Surf's Up!


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## TatsNGuns

Gunter thoroughly unimpressed









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kb.watch

Trying to keep a toddler entertained indoors


----------



## yikeslookout

Korsbek Oceaneer


----------



## jbzee




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## c3p0

It was shower time today:


----------



## brash47

Bronze week for me









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## foxzone




----------



## motanuincaltat

Mix 20 mm lughwidth dress watch with 22 mm Light brown leather NATO = > I don't know..


----------



## sdbiba

Seiko Presage SSA345J1









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidKIT




----------



## Kennychewy2000

Seiko SAEA005 Spring drive gmt and SARN003 gmt with retrograde power reserve and day indicators.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennychewy2000

See the world through your watch.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Still in my bronze phase


----------



## yikeslookout

Bali Ha’I as usual...


----------



## Philbo24

Orient Sk Crystal, 70s vintage


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## skyboss_4evr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZeke

Happy Tuesday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Close Up by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Melon84




----------



## Melon84




----------



## Melon84

.









Wysłane z mojego SM-G965F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Melon84

Balticus









Wysłane z mojego SM-G965F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## JacobC

I'm pretty happy with this unedited shot from yesterday.


----------



## macharle




----------



## Partizan555

Franck Muller Transamerica 2000SR


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## NateViolin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NateViolin

How about some love for the back of the watch?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt




----------



## WatchEater666

*Your Best Cell Phone Shots... (of watches)*

Let's see em.

My two with a pixel 3 and a generous amoutn of sunlight.


----------



## mmiah80

*Re: Your Best Cell Phone Shots... (of watches)*

Check my IG. @ watchionado

All pics with my phone

Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy

*Re: Your Best Cell Phone Shots... (of watches)*

Same all my pics are from whatever phone I am currently using. As of now it's a Samsung Galaxy s10e @kpjimmy

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lek

*Re: Your Best Cell Phone Shots... (of watches)*









Driving with my Mido in a perlon red strap. April's rotation watch.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy

*Re: Your Best Cell Phone Shots... (of watches)*

Today's pic








Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

*Re: Your Best Cell Phone Shots... (of watches)*

Lol. No such thing with me. All my pics are average at the very best.


----------



## kpjimmy

*Re: Your Best Cell Phone Shots... (of watches)*



sticky said:


> Lol. No such thing with me. All my pics are average at the very best.


Just keep trying! If it looks good to you. That's all that matters.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## flymore

*Re: Your Best Cell Phone Shots... (of watches)*

All my photo's are taken with my s9+ sometimes it seems they have to be rotated 90 degrees? 
They look ok on my computer but when I upload it to the web site it's rotated and I have to rotate it right 90 degrees to get it to look right.


----------



## wwarren

*Re: Your Best Cell Phone Shots... (of watches)*


----------



## Wolfsatz

*Re: Your Best Cell Phone Shots... (of watches)*

*Who uses cell phones nowadays?*

Shot with Iphone 11s

Timex Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
Timex Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## JonS1967

NateViolin said:


> How about some love for the back of the watch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed! That Omega is a beauty!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

*Re: Your Best Cell Phone Shots... (of watches)*



WatchEater666 said:


> Let's see em.
> 
> My two with a pixel 3 and a generous amoutn of sunlight.
> 
> View attachment 15055109
> 
> View attachment 15055115


That blue dial is incredible!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

1000!









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aukai

Rolex GMT Master ref. 16700. Given to me by my grandfather. My first "real" watch


----------



## 120Clicks

Aragon Divemaster
Vostok Amphibia 710









IG: 120clickswatchbldrs


----------



## thenitecafe

Love looking through all of these!


----------



## Cappyab

One of my favorite things about this watch is the AR coating on the inside and outside.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87

Pagani Design PD-1644 on cheap "crocodile"







(B&W filter is only touch up: Taken on Motorola G5)


----------



## Miggyd87

Electric 0W01: F71 <$20 deal








Taken with Motorola G5 w/ some filter added over top.
(Is it bad form to post back to back?)


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## yikeslookout

iPhone X


----------



## Philbo24

My gorgeous Hamilton, can't believe it's over 20 yrs old.


----------



## Byz1451

My first automatic watch was not an SKX. It was this guy. Even if I own 10 Langes some day, I’ll still own, and love, this Orient Mako II


----------



## mt_timepieces

UN Marine Manufacture!









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## _father.time

What’s a good app for editing photos on App Store?


----------



## finegoodscollector




----------



## olikatz

*Re: Post your cell phone photos here!*



furrygoat said:


> Am I doing it rite?


Exactly right!


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Partizan555

Girard Perregaux 49850


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Where's Waldo? 

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## troy334

jbz1973 said:


> Sent from my  iPhone


Beautiful piece!!


----------



## mikemark

jbz1973 said:


> Sent from my  iPhone


Love this watch. Panda looks especially good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikemark

This UN photographs really well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikemark

Tough to say... The Omega really pops as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pantelis25




----------



## pantelis25




----------



## pantelis25




----------



## NateViolin

*Re: Your Best Cell Phone Shots... (of watches)*



JonS1967 said:


> That blue dial is incredible!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a fantastic pic and amazing watch, very nice!! Thanks for posting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NateViolin

brash47 said:


> 1000!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


You've got some phot taking skills, nice view of the Omega brand on the hesalite!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NateViolin

AR coating so strong it actually changes the dial color at the right angle!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Partizan555

Transamerica 2000SR


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## mikemark

_father.time said:


> What's a good app for editing photos on App Store?


I've been using SnapSeed. It does the trick for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Partizan555

Oris Artelier small second 18k


----------



## gossler

This watch is almost 25 years old, I dont wear it as often as I should.


----------



## kypt




----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: Your Best Cell Phone Shots... (of watches)*

While having a second cup of coffee this morning, boots of Spanish leather... ;-)
(Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge cellphone cam)


----------



## andsan

Longines 
Samsung s10


----------



## SF tech

Victorinox INOX Carbon Mechanical on black pebbled leather...















SF


----------



## SF tech

*Victorinox INOX Carbon Mechanical on black pebbled leather...*

View attachment 15138067


SF


----------



## SF tech

*Re: Victorinox INOX Carbon Mechanical on black pebbled leather...*

Oops! New member... Sorry for duplicate posts.

Regards,
SF


----------



## MrZeke

Skx013/009
iPhone 11pro

1 Peter 3:5


----------



## BRN

IPhone 6S


----------



## BRN

Iphone 6S


----------



## scooby-wrx




----------



## JacobC

No edits!


----------



## BRN




----------



## jbz1973

iPhone

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

iPhone

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

iPhone

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

iPhone

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

iPhone

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

iPhone

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

iPhone

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

iPhone

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

iPhone

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## David76

iPhone xs


----------



## oplatner

iPhone 8

My current collection.

What do you think?

Hublot Classic Fusion 42mm titanium

Panerai PAM 0048

Seiko Presage SARY082

Seiko SKX007


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## paulmaster

seokpyo said:


> iPhone xs


I had the same watch


----------



## O2AFAC67

Just now finished grilling and eating outside on the patio. Naturally, the World's greatest cooking watch was utilized to construct a perfect meal. Sorry, forgot to take a shot of the dinner. It disappeared before I could snap... ;-) (Samsung Galaxy S7 "Edge")

20200601_180103 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## mizzare




----------



## sdbiba

Hamilton...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Elliottp

Just got this pre-owned mako xl with a too large and very noisy 
bracelet to start my collection.


----------



## Elliottp

Just got this pre-owned mako xl with a too large and very noisy 
bracelet to start my collection. 

Taken with my LG G6


----------



## sdbiba

Hamilton










Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Elliottp

I've received at least a couple compliments a day on my mako, I think I'll keep it around


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## O2AFAC67

Crosswind on OEM black calf today...


----------



## blair.d.new

Longines Legend Diver. Taken on Moto G7









Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Elliottp

Loreo


----------



## Gerry357

Red Star 1963 Air Force Watch just delivered today


----------



## NateViolin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NateViolin

This one was actually taken by my daughter. Points for creativity!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niemamrady

NateViolin said:


> This one was actually taken by my daughter. Points for creativity!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a beautiful looking watch !


----------



## niemamrady




----------



## brash47




----------



## screwbird17

a Daytona at Daytona


----------



## THE-FURY




----------



## Dima_real




----------



## Noelandry

Patina.


----------



## Ottone




----------



## Larsjeee

Frankly, I take all my pictures with my phone (don't even have a camera ). Currently only using an app for portraits, not for watches because I think the pictures turn out rather good (but not thanks to my photography skills).


----------



## BerutoSenpai

Quick shot on bad angle makes it look oversized.


----------



## Olobstur

Alpina









Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprikitik

First post! New Dan Henry 1964 Gran Turismo Chronograph, arrived today


----------



## Falizadeh

My beautiful Oris Divers 65 green with bronze bezel!


----------



## AlekoP

Orient Mako The Blue Shark


----------



## niemamrady




----------



## ATL_Tom

Bought a light box for taking pics to sell some of my watches. Yeah. Like that will happen. Was just playing around with iPhone 11 Pro Max.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone




----------



## ATL_Tom

Ottone said:


> View attachment 15348990


Is that the current version? Well worn if so.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone

Yes, with "worn mod". I call it the BBB - - busted by bavarian. 😄👍
@ATL_Tom


----------



## gmaxwell

Nice


----------



## Ottone




----------



## MrThompsonr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## xbarx1




----------



## took

All I use is a cellphone.

































































Time is a gift...


----------



## Rickipedia

Nice Speedmaster! Great collection.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickipedia

Can’t go wrong with a Milanese!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickipedia

I’ll have to be on the lookout for this! Nice panda dial, like the Hamilton Intra Matic Chrono.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickipedia

Orient Yellow Mako

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster




----------



## took

Time is a gift...


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## O2AFAC67

An expert Chef always uses a professional watch for timing the boiling of eggs. Often the kit is color coordinated with other tools and accessories in the professional kitchen. This morning I was able to verify the assertion...


----------



## mizzare




----------



## fish70




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## O2AFAC67

Labor day evening using the world's greatest cooking watch. You can see the countdown bezel hard at work as am I this evening... LOL.  Happy Labor Day everyone!!
Best,
Ron


----------



## watchgear




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## gossler

Rolex DJ36


----------



## BB4Life

The SRP251


----------



## mich.g.pan




----------



## Ottone

Lightly modified😁😁


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## FedoraFuego

Sent from my SM-G977T using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Wilson.Xsr

Very cool watches


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## swissra




----------



## c3p0




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Robert999

BEBD7B3F-F1C6-4AA5-BC89-D40ECC279B49 by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## jhdscript

*Breitling Chronomat* for this morning


----------



## DEV1ST8R




----------



## Ottone




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Vostok Amphibia marks the spot 😜


----------



## szydlm




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Krillebrallan

Skateboarding with my daughter in Karlshamn!


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## johnny_b2

Hamilton

IG: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## HammyMan37




----------



## MrTechAgent

OP39 White


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Capping off the weekend with this piece. Hope you folks enjoy the remainder of your weekend 👊


----------



## TimeDilation

SEIKO 5 SNKN11J1 43mm


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## MrTechAgent

16600 Sea-Dweller, a true tool companion.


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Glasio

http://imgur.com/c9VHVEj


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## MrTechAgent

Unimatic U1-EM


----------



## simon_nmk

Taken by Note 20 Ultra with some edit by default photo editor


----------



## Peter van der Knaap

MrTechAgent said:


> Unimatic U1-EM
> 
> View attachment 15503927


A beauty, please con


MrTechAgent said:


> Unimatic U1-EM
> 
> View attachment 15503927


Knaappgmail.com = interested


----------



## Peter van der Knaap

MrTechAgent said:


> Unimatic U1-EM
> 
> View attachment 15503927


[email protected]


----------



## rnjoey

My humble El Primero.


----------



## wristroll13

Taken today via Samsung S9









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatoboy




----------



## MrTechAgent

Longines Heritage Conquest 35mm


----------



## 120Clicks




----------



## Frank Dux

MrTechAgent said:


> Longines Heritage Conquest 35mm
> 
> View attachment 15509336


This is one of my grails. Right now have the 36mm bambino. Now that I know I like small dress sizes, this will be next.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waileehk




----------



## mt_timepieces




----------



## JonS1967

Eterna Granges.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTechAgent

Grand Seiko SBGE211


----------



## buddahlou




----------



## Andrei19

Revue Thommen Diver XL, pic taken with Samsung Galaxy S9









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## ugawino




----------



## MrTechAgent

H. Moser & Cie. Endeavour


----------



## DEV1ST8R




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## MrTechAgent




----------



## BB4Life




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## c3p0




----------



## YourseIf

Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## YourseIf

Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## buddahlou




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## MrTechAgent




----------



## MrTechAgent




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## mrk




----------



## c3p0

Good night...


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## buddahlou




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTechAgent




----------



## MrTechAgent




----------



## andsan




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Michael5959

Here's one of mine


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Newly-acquired piece and liking it so much 😁


----------



## jovani

PRIM HULK


----------



## Stipey




----------



## kritameth




----------



## Astonm




----------



## offrdmania




----------



## role5786

qtip.416 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Photography has been a huge passion of mine over the last +10 years. Before I was obsessing about patina, chronometer certification, and the balance of a no date watch face, I was obsessing about bokeh, DOF, full frame sensors and composition.
> 
> There are many excellent WRUW photos here on these forums, so I was wondering if anyone in the public forum just takes photos with their *cell phones* and processes them on an app and post them here. No fancy cameras.
> 
> If I had the time and motivation (I have 3 kids under 5) I'd take all my photos with my DSLR on a macro lens, run it through Adobe Lightroom, and touch it up with Photoshop.
> 
> I now take 99.9% of my watch photos on my iphone 6+ and run it through a couple of apps (Snapseed, Photoshop Mix) to tweak the colour and contrast and upload them here. Simple and quick, and done in under 3 minutes usually.
> 
> *Please post your favourite cell phone ONLY watch photos and state the app you use to edit them. *
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:


The orange on the seamaster pops!


----------



## MrTechAgent




----------



## Astonm

Desk diving


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Happy Friday, folks!


----------



## Astonm

Happy Friday!!


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## buddahlou




----------



## jovani




----------



## Ottone




----------



## gossler

ZENITH Pilot Big Date


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Familyman310

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Astonm




----------



## O2AFAC67

This morning...


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## O2AFAC67

Later today, a little more light on the subject...


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## MrTechAgent




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## kboyle




----------



## kboyle




----------



## randallb




----------



## randallb




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Tag Heuer Formula One Gulf Edition 2020...









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ttparrot

Longines legend diver 36mm brown dial.


----------



## jkpa




----------



## Cart3rlfc

Speedy









Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Cart3rlfc

And my latest addition bb58









Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## mgeoffriau




----------



## SinCity

.


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector




----------



## MrTechAgent




----------



## MrTechAgent




----------



## Bluebirdwatch1

SinCity said:


> View attachment 15550287


What model # is this if you don't mind? Gorgeous watch


----------



## Bluebirdwatch1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NateViolin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

1956 Hamilton Gaurdsman II (iPhone X)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Happy Friday, folks!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## elizabeth005

I like Rolex black it's nice. I want to buy that for my husband.


----------



## buddahlou




----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

iPhone X









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215

New arrival......let the honeymoon begin


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

iPhone X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanuckRS

iPhone 11 Pro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

CanuckRS said:


> iPhone 11 Pro
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beauty of a watch and great shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

iPhone X









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

iPhone X









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warm-island-breeze

My latest love, the Bulova Lunar Pilot, the most accurate, non-radio / bluetooth, watch I have ever owned.


----------



## goharryjr




----------



## MrTechAgent




----------



## jovani




----------



## took

.
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

F1 Gulf


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

1975 Tissot Seastar

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emgamo

Aeromeister - Craftman
Taken with Iphone pro max 12


----------



## Fructus Temporum

_Xiaomi Redmi 5 Plus, SLAVA 2414 21 J._


----------



## CanuckRS

iPhone 11 Pro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FBach

Reflecting...









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Veselinovic Bogdan

qtip.416 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Photography has been a huge passion of mine over the last +10 years. Before I was obsessing about patina, chronometer certification, and the balance of a no date watch face, I was obsessing about bokeh, DOF, full frame sensors and composition.
> 
> There are many excellent WRUW photos here on these forums, so I was wondering if anyone in the public forum just takes photos with their *cell phones* and processes them on an app and post them here. No fancy cameras.
> 
> If I had the time and motivation (I have 3 kids under 5) I'd take all my photos with my DSLR on a macro lens, run it through Adobe Lightroom, and touch it up with Photoshop.
> 
> I now take 99.9% of my watch photos on my iphone 6+ and run it through a couple of apps (Snapseed, Photoshop Mix) to tweak the colour and contrast and upload them here. Simple and quick, and done in under 3 minutes usually.
> 
> *Please post your favourite cell phone ONLY watch photos and state the app you use to edit them. *
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:





qtip.416 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Photography has been a huge passion of mine over the last +10 years. Before I was obsessing about patina, chronometer certification, and the balance of a no date watch face, I was obsessing about bokeh, DOF, full frame sensors and composition.
> 
> There are many excellent WRUW photos here on these forums, so I was wondering if anyone in the public forum just takes photos with their *cell phones* and processes them on an app and post them here. No fancy cameras.
> 
> If I had the time and motivation (I have 3 kids under 5) I'd take all my photos with my DSLR on a macro lens, run it through Adobe Lightroom, and touch it up with Photoshop.
> 
> I now take 99.9% of my watch photos on my iphone 6+ and run it through a couple of apps (Snapseed, Photoshop Mix) to tweak the colour and contrast and upload them here. Simple and quick, and done in under 3 minutes usually.
> 
> *Please post your favourite cell phone ONLY watch photos and state the app you use to edit them. *
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:


Iphone 6s regular photo


----------



## Veselinovic Bogdan

Iphone 6s . Regular photo


----------



## jkpa




----------



## Aelius




----------



## Fructus Temporum

_Xiaomi Redmi 5 Plus_
_ƒ / 2.2_
_3.8 мм_
_1/50_
_ISO 250

_










_Ракета 2614.H, золотой корпус, 19J._


----------



## kennylorenzo




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FBach

Just arrived 30 minutes ago!























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTechAgent




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Friday night date watch...


----------



## Bswcollection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bswcollection

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Friday night date watch...


Love the color combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverSurfer777




----------



## Nmishkin




----------



## mrod1108

I take mine with my Moto G Stylus.


----------



## Familyman310

I recently picked up an iPhone 12 Pro Max and the improvements in my watch photos are amazing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## LNeilB




----------



## LNeilB




----------



## LNeilB




----------



## LNeilB




----------



## LNeilB




----------



## LNeilB




----------



## time+tide

I've uploaded this photo in another post, but I'm really happy with it given I took it with a phone!


----------



## Fructus Temporum

Xiaomi Redmi 5 Plus
ƒ/2.2
3.8 mm
1/33
707
Flash (off, did not fire)












ROBAOGAR Chronograph


----------



## O2AFAC67

Breitling Chronomat Evolution on OEM croco today.  Gorgeous weather this week. Tee time in a couple of hours...


----------



## buddahlou




----------



## consulting_actuary

time+tide said:


> I've uploaded this photo in another post, but I'm really happy with it given I took it with a phone!
> View attachment 15584706


immaculate shot!


----------



## usgajim




----------



## papajulietwhiskey




----------



## MrTechAgent




----------



## c3p0




----------



## c3p0

Taken with my Samsung with a bit of Gimp goodness sprinkled in.


----------



## MrTechAgent




----------



## Watch a Watch

Just arrived my Casio DW -290-1VSD Mission impossible watch (Preshock) Taken on a Samsung A21s


----------



## socalsunsets




----------



## crazybywatches

Oneplus nord









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bj_key2003

Merry Christmas!









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey




----------



## buddahlou




----------



## crazybywatches

My Hamilton









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bj_key2003

Ranger tonight..









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastfwd

A couple on the go with the new Sinn 556a and iPhone 12 Pro. Testing out the ProRAW files. Edited on the phone itself.


----------



## niverno




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Fastfwd said:


> A couple on the go with the new Sinn 556a and iPhone 12 Pro. Testing out the ProRAW files. Edited on the phone itself.
> 
> View attachment 15625672
> View attachment 15625673


Time to tear up the road


----------



## usgajim

Couldn't resist the price, DH 62 on Barton Elite Silicon while still in protective plastic !


----------



## MrTechAgent




----------



## brendvn

Taken by an iPhone 11!


----------



## slippinjimmy

Omega sunset on the last day of the year. Iphone 10..? or 11 idk...


----------



## JacobC

brendvn said:


> Taken by an iPhone 11!
> View attachment 15636249


I see your 11 and raise you last year's model.


----------



## Catalin Max

Colonel Pogue in the house


----------



## MadRabbit

_
































































These are all taken with a LG Stylo or Aristo. Some are tinkered- most of the time I get my shots just by playing with the rising sun light coming up over Lake Superior. I get a bit art/sy._


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## FordHammie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stipey




----------



## HermannZeGerman




----------



## MrTechAgent




----------



## GNL1977

Shot on Oneplus 7Pro:


----------



## GNL1977




----------



## usgajim

Today!


----------



## Bswcollection

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## MrTechAgent




----------



## Stipey




----------



## Mic71




----------



## Stipey




----------



## ScornDefeat

Casual work-from-home shot, on Galaxy S20+ Ultra, of the Farer Maze GMT


----------



## Arete123

My brand new Nomos Tangente Datum 38.


----------



## MrTechAgent




----------



## magpie215

Taken on my historic Galaxy S5


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## MikeDC999999

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhino2671

Nice

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## usgajim

a while back reduced Speedmaster on Hirsch Ralley !


----------



## FedoraFuego

Omega Speedmaster '57 two-tone









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stipey




----------



## 32valvemd




----------



## jkpa




----------



## Spoons

99% of all my watch photos for Instagram or other social are shot on my phone (Pixel) with available light and edited on the phone in snapseed to remove dust as needed. (I can NEVER remember to clean the watch before snapping!!)

Occasionally I will use a small LED light or flashlight bounced off a wall or ceiling if I have extra time. Examples of natural and LED light below:

Natural window light:









Artificial LED light:









I'm the cases above, I like both shots equally - one is certainly a "mood" and the other more of a detailed shot - but each have a place!

Phone cameras have become so capable (in good light) it's hard to reach for my mirrorless cameras anymore...


----------



## notlownf

How about a failed attempt
?


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## notlownf




----------



## Stipey

iPhone 11


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Urs Haenggi




----------



## watchobs

Truth be told, for the last 2 years, almost all my watch photos have been shot with my Essential (Android) phone. This being one example, of the many.


----------



## jovani

solar ARNIE


----------



## Stipey

Sinn U2S


----------



## kritameth

Dusty ole S10.


----------



## jovani




----------



## BerutoSenpai

Just posted this in another thread a while ago.


----------



## TheyCallMeT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stipey




----------



## O2AFAC67

Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge...


----------



## Stipey




----------



## Stipey




----------



## acanak




----------



## shayanwa




----------



## shayanwa

Stipey said:


> View attachment 15677048


Great shot


----------



## Stipey




----------



## notlownf

Seamaster Planet Ocean
n


----------



## notlownf




----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## MrTechAgent




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## notlownf




----------



## TatsNGuns

Stipey said:


> View attachment 15648457


Is this like art or something 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

notlownf said:


> View attachment 15684764


Space pen? Or rifle pen?


----------



## ironcastle

A picture from my garden the other day. It's a cold period in Sweden at the moment.


----------



## notlownf

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Space pen? Or rifle pen?


It's a Grafton brass mini twist from everyman.co

I have a karas and a couple of tactical turn side clicks also


----------



## notlownf




----------



## Stipey




----------



## Stipey




----------



## Stipey




----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## gvlozada

My five automatic chronographs





































Sent from my vivo 1919 using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Call phones can do amazing things these days... 108 MP
















Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO]

Some phone shots of my Steinflake. The macro ones uses a clip-on lense from Amazon. 10 bucks.😬


----------



## ironcastle

Breitling Aerospace EVO


----------



## claudioange

Google Pixel 3 and Google photo


----------



## jkpa




----------



## notlownf




----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

notlownf said:


> View attachment 15695686


Great watch & photo 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Uzernaime

Taken with iPhone No editing app. (Edit: Just realized this is a zombie thread. My bad).


----------



## notlownf

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Great watch & photo
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## CanuckRS

iPhone 11 Pro + LightRoom Mobile

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcastle

notlownf said:


> View attachment 15695686


You better leave that area! Looks just like Mordor! 👹

Awesome pic!


----------



## ironcastle

Sun is shining and the winter hasn't left us yet.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Evo on blue Spanish leather yesterday and today...


----------



## swink6112

Happy Chinese New Year everyone. My G-Shock LV Supreme Mod.

View attachment 15706182


----------



## ironcastle

Next weeks watch will most likely be this one. Oris Aquis titanium.


----------



## tallguy09

-


----------



## gvlozada

Presage automatic chronograph SRQ025J1 8R48 movement


----------



## MrTechAgent




----------



## ScornDefeat

Maze GMT (on black rubber strap) from London-based microbrand Farer is currently in my top 3 favorites. The textured "pool tile" dial is a nice touch.


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces




----------



## Unc Sam

ALL of my photos are taken with my cellphone. My contribution.....


----------



## ironcastle

From a sunny Sweden today 😃


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

Two watches in a day? Why not?


----------



## swissra




----------



## Yeti1964

Citizen Nighthawk.
















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bj_key2003

Alpina Alpiner 4 in Maui, HI...























Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70




----------



## kisan129




----------



## ironcastle

Sinn 104 STSA


----------



## buddahlou




----------



## ironcastle

Sinn 104


----------



## buddahlou




----------



## mrk

I am using just a Galaxy S20 for these shots in the normal automatic mode but set to the 2x zoom mode which kicks the autofocus into macro mode and you can get much closer to the watch and capture details that would otherwise be lost in the default wider shot which uses the wide lens as opposed to the telephoto for macro.

I always have a light source when shooting watches, in this case the room lights are off and only the monitor is on with a maximised window of a white website (Google/Gmail etc). This allows me to get a slight kicker off the edge of the watch crystal which gives depth to the dial and on boxed crystals or ones with blue AR, looks really professional.

Set-up:









Results:


----------



## MikeDC999999

From Apple iPhone XS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

S21.


----------



## notlownf

buddahlou said:


> View attachment 15721285


This is fantastic


----------



## ironcastle




----------



## MrTechAgent




----------



## TimeForPhotos

Meccaniche Veneziane Redentore. iPhone 8 Plus. One window behind, sunny day.


----------



## FBach

Stowa Classic 40mm Flieger, just arrived.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tymezone




----------



## EEalexgawrys




----------



## FatTuesday




----------



## buddahlou




----------



## Phammons




----------



## efcop




----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## littlezipp

EEalexgawrys said:


> View attachment 15738820


I'm a sucker for the planks!


----------



## fish70

Galaxy a20


----------



## warriaga

qtip.416 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Photography has been a huge passion of mine over the last +10 years. Before I was obsessing about patina, chronometer certification, and the balance of a no date watch face, I was obsessing about bokeh, DOF, full frame sensors and composition.
> 
> There are many excellent WRUW photos here on these forums, so I was wondering if anyone in the public forum just takes photos with their *cell phones* and processes them on an app and post them here. No fancy cameras.
> 
> If I had the time and motivation (I have 3 kids under 5) I'd take all my photos with my DSLR on a macro lens, run it through Adobe Lightroom, and touch it up with Photoshop.
> 
> I now take 99.9% of my watch photos on my iphone 6+ and run it through a couple of apps (Snapseed, Photoshop Mix) to tweak the colour and contrast and upload them here. Simple and quick, and done in under 3 minutes usually.
> 
> *Please post your favourite cell phone ONLY watch photos and state the app you use to edit them. *
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:


Thanks for the interesting thread. Here are a few of my babies:


----------



## warriaga

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 15751672
> View attachment 15751673
> View attachment 15751674
> View attachment 15751675
> View attachment 15751676


what a beautiful colorway 👍👍👍


----------



## Phammons

Loving the new strap from Holbens


----------



## jkpa




----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## FBach

Yema...









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## peterbee




----------



## Phammons




----------



## andsan




----------



## ipoppa33




----------



## Weyland452

A little fun with NDC strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Yotempole

jovani said:


>


Gotta love a seiko!


----------



## Yotempole

My Mako XL, one of my first watch purchases, and one I would definitely take back haha. Way to big but I was in love with the orange. In the future I'll have to pick up a planet ocean to crush that urge.


----------



## jovani




----------



## SuttoFL




----------



## Phammons




----------



## efcop




----------



## c3p0

Took the photo with my Samsung Galaxy Note 8 and edited it a bit with the built in photo editor. Uploaded straight from the phone. 

Edit: Ha ha, I just realized I forgot to crop the side menu handle. Oh well, That proves it.


----------



## MrTechAgent




----------



## ABM001

Stock iPhone X









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazybywatches

Taken with my oneplus nord









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge...


----------



## TrevorThomas

wow great pics very clear!


----------



## fish70

My cheap Samsung is all I take watch photos with these days.


----------



## CaffeineHigh




----------



## David76

Glycine airman No.1


----------



## Baka1969




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## O2AFAC67

Today with Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge...


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## WolfHunter3877




----------



## O2AFAC67

Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge...


----------



## tymezone

IPhone SE


----------



## drmdwebb

iPhone X:


----------



## O2AFAC67

Employed the Evo on blue Spanish leather as a cooking watch this morning to time this pineapple upside down cake...  Camphone is hand held Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge...


----------



## vmgotit

That would be all my watches! I do not have a stand alone digital camera, every picture I take is with my iPhone/ iPad. Maybe why my pictures are not the best on close up pictures. Vance.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt

It's Monday so...Taken from my Samsung S21 Ultra


----------



## buddahlou




----------



## Jetrider

iPhone 12 ProMax & Snapseed


----------



## bre

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dregz01

so you don't have to worry about strap changes, you get both!?


----------



## O2AFAC67

dregz01 said:


> View attachment 15838974
> 
> so you don't have to worry about strap changes, you get both!?


----------



## O2AFAC67

dregz01 said:


> View attachment 15838974
> 
> so you don't have to worry about strap changes, you get both!?


Or, you can combine them and REALLY not worry about strap changes...


----------



## Trinityten

Latest acquisition - Archimede Pilot 39H PVD


----------



## WolfHunter3877

Latest cellphone shot...


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Pescador




----------



## dregz01

O2AFAC67 said:


> Or, you can combine them and REALLY not worry about strap changes...


Haha "smart-er"! Awesome piece!


----------



## AlboWatch




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazybywatches

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ironcastle

The steely in the sunshine.


----------



## TatsNGuns

I can't believe I took this image but somehow it happened.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NatsuDragneel




----------



## c3p0

All taken and processed with a Samsung Note 8.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBradly

MrBradlyTellsTime_Squale.jpg




__
MrBradly


__
Mar 29, 2021




Squale SUB-39MON





taken with iPhone SE on windshield of car and cleaned up with Photoshop


----------



## papajulietwhiskey




----------



## jovani

SEIKO SBDC003










... on hand


----------



## buddahlou




----------



## crazybywatches

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## usgajim

New addition hanhart S 105 OE Limited Edition


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## jovani




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## MotownStan




----------



## neverlate1973




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## buddahlou




----------



## ironcastle

Morning in the sunshine at the country house. Cold but nice.


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## JonS1967

A few decent (IMHO) cell phone shots from the last week.









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Arainach




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## ironcastle

New Speedy.


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## R_P_C




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Always ready to pick up and go...
My only Quartz...


----------



## jovani




----------



## benson70




----------



## AlboWatch




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Artagain

Just added my first German watch into the collection. Also bought a Barton for it along with the H bracelet and a Sinn leather strap.


----------



## Devanne Miles Schalkwyk

Got this from my uncle years back. Don't know what I did to deserve it, but God blessed me.


----------



## WatchTiger




----------



## AlboWatch

GShock GBX100NS-1


----------



## R_P_C




----------



## AlboWatch




----------



## RichLee67




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## jovani

ZULUDIVER 328 Bonetto Cinturini


----------



## ironcastle

Had my Breitling out to see the sun for the first time in months today.


----------



## buddahlou




----------



## AlboWatch




----------



## O2AFAC67

This evening once again utilizing the countdown bezel of the world's greatest cooking watch/aviator chronograph...


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## markot




----------



## BishBashBosh




----------



## Artbrz




----------



## VizslaFriend

Sunset through the window


----------



## took

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steven Tseng

Really love this Chopard Alpine eagle in 36mm. 
Amazing dial. One of the best I've ever seen.


----------



## thegolferguy

wrist shot in the car with Iphone 11


----------



## maestindy1

What model is that?



thegolferguy said:


> View attachment 15966673
> 
> wrist shot in the car with Iphone 11


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Frossty

iPhone long exposure (10 seconds)


----------



## Frossty

i think that's my best photo so far


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Timepeacekeeper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73

#weekend #wotd #titan 🛩


----------



## djwoblely

Underwater cellphone shot


----------



## MrZoSo

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73

#wotd #casioak 🔴


----------



## Calumets




----------



## SRAD_Pitt

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73

#wotd #sunnyday #citizen #ecodrive 🔵


----------



## Docrwm




----------



## YNWaN

I took this a couple of days ago using my iPhone SE:


----------



## James Haury

6r15c said:


> I have a watch with that same dial. It was a fave til the hands got loose.I wish I could send it to Russia to get them reset. Some watchmakers find them a pain to work on.


----------



## nseries73




----------



## Bafre1

Kind of bad lighting.


----------



## Bafre1




----------



## johare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moonbhaa




----------



## moonbhaa

nseries73 said:


> #wotd #casioak 🔴
> View attachment 15991451
> 
> View attachment 15991452
> 
> View attachment 15991453


That's just outrageous haha


----------



## johare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ttnpt00




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Elmagico

❤❤5514 ❤❤


----------



## johare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73

#wotd #seiko Have a nice weekend everyone 🔵


----------



## O2AFAC67

Taken with Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge...


----------



## nseries73




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## johare




----------



## jmgb

iPhone 12 Mini and just used the Auto edit feature.


----------



## DrSlamastika




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## tas1911

Check out a JDM Carrera...Black MOP!


----------



## CanuckRS

Taken with a cell phone, of a cell phone&#8230; (and a pretty neat Grand Seiko)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Celtic100

One of my better pics


----------



## ScornDefeat

The now-sold-out Farer Maze pairs real well with an orange single-pass NATO!

Shot on a S20 Ultra


----------



## Burgo27

CanuckRS said:


> Taken with a cell phone, of a cell phone&#8230; (and a pretty neat Grand Seiko)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a spring drive


----------



## nseries73




----------



## DFincher




----------



## jovani




----------



## nseries73




----------



## nseries73




----------



## Cali.Watch.Girl

Thoughts on my Carl Brashear??


----------



## Drl1211

iPhone 12 mini

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgo27

Wearing my Diver today. Is one of my favorites


----------



## Burgo27

nseries73 said:


> View attachment 16078096


What year is the seiko. I brought one of these when i finished my apprenticeship back in 1986


----------



## nseries73

Burgo27 said:


> What year is the seiko. I brought one of these when i finished my apprenticeship back in 1986


I got this couple of months ago from Amazon


----------



## Burgo27

nseries73 said:


> I got this couple of months ago from Amazon


is it brand new


----------



## nseries73

Burgo27 said:


> is it brand new


Yup. Here goes the UK link. Seiko Men's Analogue Automatic Self-Winding Watch with Stainless Steel Bracelet - SNXS73K : Seiko: Amazon.co.uk: Watches


----------



## nseries73




----------



## jovani

CASIO GMW-B5000G-1ER


----------



## Sugman




----------



## nseries73




----------



## Time-Machines

The straps on the planet oceans are pretty good these days&#8230; no?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgo27

nseries73 said:


> Yup. Here goes the UK link. Seiko Men's Analogue Automatic Self-Winding Watch with Stainless Steel Bracelet - SNXS73K : Seiko: Amazon.co.uk: Watches


wow that is so cool. I will check it out


----------



## Burgo27

Wearing my Magrette Divers. This is made in New Zealand. Beautiful watch


----------



## jovani

CASIO GMW-B5000G-1ER


----------



## mt_timepieces

AP ROO rose!









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets




----------



## jovani




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## JGuijosa1775

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbongo




----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cellblock




----------



## Burgo27

Hi

My first watch I brought from Ebay. Still one of my favourates


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## jovani

I will not try 
cca. 6:45


----------



## Astonm




----------



## jovani




----------



## MasterOfGears




----------



## jovani




----------



## drhr




----------



## jovani

INTERNATIONAL CHOCOLATE DAY


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

taken by my cel phone underwater, the phone was in a ziplock bag


----------



## MasterOfGears




----------



## maestindy1




----------



## jovani




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## CadillacRich




----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani

"TUNA"


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## JonS1967

A few recent shots, all taken on my old iPhone 7! Time for a new phone 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgo27

Magrette again today 

Sits well for a diver and looks nice


----------



## Vural

My blue love

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani

CITIZEN NY0097-87A Promaster Fugu Asia Limited Edition 30th Anniversary Watch


----------



## kmangino47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani




----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## FrostyTo

Cronos GMT homage. Getting some coffee before some photography.


----------



## jovani




----------



## Vural

Green Love


----------



## jovani




----------



## snowbongo




----------



## ttparrot




----------



## tas1911




----------



## jovani




----------



## Burgo27

Red Sea again today


----------



## MrTechAgent




----------



## martyloveswatches

A day by the sea 









Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani




----------



## abelmolnar




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## MattSmith




----------



## jovani




----------



## YNWaN

I took this pic with my iPhone 2020 SE - theres no picture adjustment at all other than removing some pesky specs of dust


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## BaksteenNL




----------



## Novio

11 years old and looking forward to the next decade.
G-Shock GW-M5600-BC


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## SailingAlien




----------



## jovani




----------



## J.S

Refer below post


----------



## J.S

Casio F-91W


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## buddahlou




----------



## jovani




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## zilch0md

Taken with iPad Pro 9.7 and edited with the Adobe PSE and Affinity Photo apps






































Here's the unedited original capture for this last image:










Photos taken and edited with the iPad.


----------



## jovani




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## thewatchidiot




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## jovani




----------



## maguirejp

Cheers from Calgary, Canada. Photo taken with IPad Air


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## jovani




----------



## Auto2892




----------



## jovani




----------



## JonS1967

From the last week or so.


----------



## JonS1967

jovani said:


>


I really like this watch and you captured it brilliantly with this photo!


----------



## JonS1967

Oops, duplicate post.


----------



## JonS1967

tas1911 said:


> View attachment 16154935
> View attachment 16154936
> View attachment 16154937
> View attachment 16154938
> View attachment 16154939
> View attachment 16154940


Great collection!


----------



## jovani




----------



## J.S

Pagani Design PD-1639


----------



## Triton9




----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani

Seiko 5 Sports
Brian May Limited Edition


----------



## Burgo27

jovani said:


>


never been keen on Rado but i lke the look of this. What is the model


----------



## Burgo27

catspispenguins said:


> View attachment 16180319


beautiful watch


----------



## catspispenguins

Burgo27 said:


> beautiful watch


Thank you sir.


----------



## jovani

Burgo27 said:


> never been keen on Rado but i lke the look of this. What is the model


Rado Diastar The Original Diver 300m R12639013


----------



## fitdad24

Taken with iPhone 12 Pro Max using Camera+ 2 app. No edits.


----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani




----------



## x_Red_Beard_x




----------



## x_Red_Beard_x




----------



## x_Red_Beard_x




----------



## Jim L




----------



## Camarobill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## kritameth

O2AFAC67 said:


> View attachment 16204879


Really beautiful.


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## J.S

3APR Russian vintage


----------



## jovani




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## soboy




----------



## valderek

Divers colleagues 









Odesláno z mého SM-N960F pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## jovani




----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani




----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## jovani




----------



## J.S

Orient TriStar


----------



## Artbrz




----------



## valderek

Sub









Odesláno z mého SM-N960F pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## jhdscript

*Breitling Avenger DLC* for today


----------



## StufflerMike

(Iphone 8 S)


----------



## jovani




----------



## J.S

Customized DJ homage NH35 Sapphire


----------



## jovani




----------



## JET’s Timepieces

BR0192-SKULL-BURN



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## jovani




----------



## danho20




----------



## jovani

Bonetto Cinturini ZULUDIVER 328


----------



## @marruciic

jovani said:


>


Lovely picture , indeed..


----------



## Calumets




----------



## Mirabello1

Not mine, but I want it !!!!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani




----------



## AdamJG278

qtip.416 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Photography has been a huge passion of mine over the last +10 years. Before I was obsessing about patina, chronometer certification, and the balance of a no date watch face, I was obsessing about bokeh, DOF, full frame sensors and composition.
> 
> There are many excellent WRUW photos here on these forums, so I was wondering if anyone in the public forum just takes photos with their *cell phones* and processes them on an app and post them here. No fancy cameras.
> 
> If I had the time and motivation (I have 3 kids under 5) I'd take all my photos with my DSLR on a macro lens, run it through Adobe Lightroom, and touch it up with Photoshop.
> 
> I now take 99.9% of my watch photos on my iphone 6+ and run it through a couple of apps (Snapseed, Photoshop Mix) to tweak the colour and contrast and upload them here. Simple and quick, and done in under 3 minutes usually.
> 
> *Please post your favourite cell phone ONLY watch photos and state the app you use to edit them. *
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:


----------



## J.S

Vostok Amphibia 1967 bezeless


----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani

Seiko Prospex SRPC44


----------



## jovani




----------



## krstin




----------



## Camarobill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camarobill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## gabrielvallejo89

I suck taking pictures 😩


----------



## gabrielvallejo89

Camarobill said:


> View attachment 16253912
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


phenomenal picture ! Specially when you compare it with mine


----------



## Mirabello1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbradley

It's a blue day today, BB58 Blue.


----------



## JonS1967

KonTiki Super Flyback Chrono


----------



## Dcreed




----------



## jovani




----------



## EngineerHack

My Omega Geneve Ikea style 









Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


----------



## stromberglarry4450

Well lets see...I did a bunch at one time..LOL


----------



## jllphan

One of the last nice days here in TN before the cold set in....


----------



## stromberglarry4450

invited to friends for the turkey day dinner decided to wear a little better watch (sense I just dont dress up) LOL


----------



## jovani




----------



## Werdboya




----------



## O2AFAC67

results earlier...


----------



## stromberglarry4450




----------



## @marruciic

Watch community in general has hesitant attitude towards _MVMT_ design watches.
Adding a proper (and I mean proper) strap changes everything.
Gorgeous and elegant *#strapsco* suede strap is spot on. 


[ smartphone pic on insta ]


----------



## J.S

Tag Heuer 3000


----------



## Madaxle

Omega seamaster
















Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## stromberglarry4450




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## EngineerHack

Pobeda









Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Nossy

*Invicta 5053 Pepsi Seiko Blumo SKX Mod*

Pixel 6 camera app




  








Invicta 5053 Pepsi Seiko Blumo SKX Mod




__
Nossy


__
Nov 30, 2021




Invicta 5053 Pepsi Seiko Blumo SKX Mod


----------



## Nossy

*SILVER ARCHETYPE ONE - The Blue *
Pixel 6 camera app




  








PXL_20211130_011234232.jpg




__
Nossy


__
Nov 30, 2021




SILVER ARCHETYPE ONE - The Blue


----------



## Nossy

*Momentum M50-DSS 500m *
Pixel 6 camera app




  








PXL_20211130_011808367.jpg




__
Nossy


__
Nov 30, 2021




Momentum M50-DSS 500m


----------



## jovani




----------



## stromberglarry4450

View attachment 16266848


----------



## jovani

wrong date ...


----------



## jovani




----------



## nooski87




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Perseverence

I tried. Maybe a different angle next time.









Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## ilarbe

How to not do your watch justice:


----------



## Matthew__Thomas

Amazing how far phone cameras have come in such a short amount of time.


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## J.S

Customized GMT homage DG3804 Ceramic Sapphire


----------



## jovani




----------



## notlownf




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani




----------



## stromberglarry4450

Good day..


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## jovani




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Btiggemann

My new daily










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## levkov




----------



## jovani




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## J.S

Tag Heuer 3000


----------



## jovani




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## nseries73




----------



## Werdboya




----------



## nseries73




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## StufflerMike

Berlin-Tegel, Borsighallen, X-Mas decoration.


----------



## Rollan

My attempt with creative composition


----------



## jovani




----------



## Rollan




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## jovani




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## watchobs




----------



## J.S

Rolex Date 1505


----------



## jovani




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## jovani

SEIKO SPB103J1


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## jovani




----------



## Watchntime4ever




----------



## jovani




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Rollan




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Watch_seekerr




----------



## jovani

dec. 1969


----------



## jovani

dec. 1969


----------



## jovani

"coke"


----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## dsjwatch

simon_nmk said:


> View attachment 16316986


I like the timepiece! Looking good!


----------



## dsjwatch

simon_nmk said:


> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Cartier looking good!


----------



## simon_nmk

dsjwatch said:


> I like the timepiece! Looking good!


Thank you! I love its clean dial as it has no date, as opposed to the large one. It fits so well on my 6.25" wrist.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## dsjwatch

simon_nmk said:


> View attachment 16312594


The two tone Datejust looking good! 44mm???


----------



## dsjwatch

notlownf said:


> View attachment 16276068


Pam will alway point you in the right direction! Lol


----------



## dsjwatch

Camarobill said:


> View attachment 16253912
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful!


----------



## dsjwatch

simon_nmk said:


> View attachment 16295917


Gorgeous!


----------



## dsjwatch

Camarobill said:


> View attachment 16253912
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful Picture!


----------



## dsjwatch

krstin said:


> View attachment 16253452


Love the Batman!


----------



## dsjwatch

Camarobill said:


> View attachment 16253911
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NICE!


----------



## dsjwatch

soboy said:


> View attachment 16205916


Gorgeous!


----------



## ToBeDetermined

View attachment 16325600
Time is tight


----------



## jovani




----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Watch_seekerr

M


----------



## Watch_seekerr

My Longines Heritage 1918 Middle East edition (1 of 185)


----------



## FinWatchStraps




----------



## CadillacRich




----------



## jovani




----------



## mediasapiens

I would be very alarmed if my cellphone took photos of my watches. It is enough that it listens to my conversations already...


----------



## Camarobill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## Cptam

furrygoat said:


> *Re: Post your cell phone photos here!*
> 
> Am I doing it rite?


Good one 👏


----------



## Cptam

Amazing model


----------



## jovani

Happy New Year!


----------



## Firecrafter




----------



## jovani




----------



## cybercat




----------



## soboy




----------



## buddahlou




----------



## Btiggemann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## c3p0




----------



## TrevorThomas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yak Y Tori

Sea-dweller ocean bound, you think it can handle the splashes? Only rated at 4000m


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro




----------



## J.S

CadillacRich said:


> View attachment 16329855


Initially I do like this idea too, slapping a Seiko brand on a Rolex homage. On second thought, it is not quite right to do that, it would be more appropriate to buy a generic brand or sterile watch for a homage watch. But to each his own. c",)


----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## wekim0103




----------



## chronotrigger

Got this watch as a gift from a family member. Emporio Armani 1901. Quartz Chinese movement by Fossil most likely. 

Considering I don’t have any watches that resemble the Cartier Tank or JLC Reverso I kind of like it. No complaints.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## took

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## BoostMasterZero




----------



## jgrant7719

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kugellager

Steeldive SD1952 in Orion.


----------



## TimeToday1M

15kywalker said:


>


Great Picture!


----------



## jp2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L




----------



## Jim L




----------



## MDT IT

Today ☀ and 🌈


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## jovani




----------



## Jim L




----------



## time+tide

newest member of the family


----------



## J Crew

Desk shot with my iPhone


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## jovani

SEIKO SUN065P1


----------



## Jim L

Seaborne Sea Venture


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## gabrielvallejo89

Such a beauty


----------



## OCSleeper

Taken last month with my iPhone, humpback whale in the background and under the boat.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Time and old time..


----------



## Lumefreak




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Jim L




----------



## jovani




----------



## jllphan




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## MonkOfSkunk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnayres




----------



## mui.richard




----------



## laredy26

Movement of the Speedmaster DSOM Alinghi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laredy26

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Recent pictures taken with a Galaxy S20 plus.


----------



## MonkOfSkunk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

The world's finest aviator/grillin' wristwatch at work once again this evening...


----------



## Cptam




----------



## jovani




----------



## MonkOfSkunk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## buddahlou




----------



## The Collector63




----------



## The Collector63




----------



## Rollan




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## jovani




----------



## The Collector63




----------



## jovani




----------



## The Collector63




----------



## Intrepid04




----------



## jovani




----------



## The Collector63




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## brendvn




----------



## Danubius




----------



## TheResident

The Collector63 said:


>


Nice shot


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Betterthere




----------



## JimF315




----------



## Betterthere




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Ed B.

Citizen Navihawk Blue Angels …


----------



## jovani




----------



## Danubius




----------



## MonkOfSkunk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lotsofstufftogo




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## BishBashBosh




----------



## Intrepid04




----------



## MonkOfSkunk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z3N3RT1M3




----------



## laredy26

DSOM Team Alinghi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## mrbradley

Photo taken with my laptop. I hope that counts.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drram1966




----------



## jovani




----------



## civiclx




----------



## Olobstur

Deluca









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Paul in SC




----------



## MonkOfSkunk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkOfSkunk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce Wayne




----------



## jovani




----------



## StufflerMike

I asked FineWatchesBerlin to send me two quick cell phone shots of their new Hansa Viertel dials…..



















…..and here‘s the result


----------



## jovani




----------



## Cyclosophy




----------



## jovani




----------



## 96SS10SS




----------



## Charlie1888

SBGX259


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrumpyBiker

iPhone 11 Pro Max


----------



## 96SS10SS




----------



## Kadima

That's what I wear now.


----------



## Kadima

And that's one from yesterday.


----------



## Charlie1888




----------



## JonS1967

Kadima said:


> And that's one from yesterday.
> View attachment 16476021


That’s a beauty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laredy26

Ultra thin Octo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laredy26

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crossen0

Photogenic watches




















































Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## 06ultraman

test.


----------



## Burgo27

Hi

Todays watch is one of my favorites


----------



## Burgo27

MonkOfSkunk said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the simplicity of the Sinn


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skipstalforce




----------



## jovani

ORIENT POSEIDON


----------



## madmaxucla

MM300









Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Z3N3RT1M3




----------



## jovani




----------



## Intrepid04

Full Moon


----------



## darrenak




----------



## darrenak




----------



## darrenak




----------



## darrenak




----------



## darrenak




----------



## darrenak




----------



## darrenak




----------



## darrenak




----------



## darrenak




----------



## darrenak




----------



## jovani




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## MonkOfSkunk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkOfSkunk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiba




----------



## hewesyourdaddy




----------



## fish70




----------



## Crossen0

Aqua Terra on Forstner bracelet









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danubius




----------



## Z3N3RT1M3




----------



## nooski87

RZE


----------



## Firecrafter

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## antsio100




----------



## Z3N3RT1M3




----------



## Bsw_sc




----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## Luvtoride1

Jacob & Co. Godfather watch. Seen today at the boutique on 57th St. in NYC. Amazing watch! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## antsio100




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## SM58




----------



## SM58

View attachment 16561842
View attachment 16561846
View attachment 16561848
View attachment 16561849

View attachment 16561850


----------



## jovani




----------



## cybercat




----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani




----------



## Jacob’s Watches




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## fish70




----------



## jovani




----------



## yrichard

Hello everyone 
I would like to share with you some photos of my Oriental Valjoux 22 Chronograph 
years about 1940s 
Mechanical movement Valjoux 22 GHT
All stainless steel watch case
Mesures about 40mm not counting the crown


----------



## Seiba

Hello there. Today I am sharing with you my Seiko SNE325


----------



## Z3N3RT1M3




----------



## yrichard

Here is today watch Antique Sabina Monopusher


----------



## Seiba




----------



## Domhannic

Seestern V3 accurate and good looking!


----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Dusty78




----------



## Saswatch

ProCam app - iPhone 12


----------



## xchen418




----------



## chriszimort

Orient Bamnino on a blue strap


----------



## jovani




----------



## nelamvr6

All my watch photos are taken by my cell phone. In fact, all my photos of anything are taken by my cell.

On my wrist today:


----------



## JonS1967

Thought this vintage drum kit went well with the vintage vibe of this Oris.


----------



## Saswatch

JonS1967 said:


> Thought this vintage drum kit went well with the vintage vibe of this Oris.


One of the best looking retro divers!


----------



## TempusHertz




----------



## yrichard

Today’s watch
Valjoux 7734 movement
Full steel case


----------



## Calumets




----------



## jkpa




----------



## O2AFAC67

The watch, a Breitling Chronomat "Crosswind" is just out of the bottom of the frame in this GoPro shot. Would have been difficult to cellphone cam snap this one so...  








Here is the watch wristie via cellphone cam...


----------



## Saswatch




----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani

Casio GMW-B5000GD-4ER


----------



## bagle




----------



## johnh86

Attached


----------



## Puma Cat

Took this just now, my Seiko SPB143...lit with a Profoto C1 smartphone "speedlite".


----------



## Andoy

Samsung Galaxy A70


----------



## O2AFAC67

Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge...


----------



## 50Fathoms

Doxa Sub 200


----------



## jovani




----------



## nooski87

Some test shot with cheap cell phone. Actualy not bad but must be in manual mode


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani




----------



## antsio100




----------



## Uhrenfreund

my current watch collection. it all started with the Orient open heart 5 years ago after signing up to this forum 

Next on my list is a chrono (probably Zenith El Primero), moonphase (Frederique Constant maybe?) and a rectangular piece (Reverso or Nomos)..


----------



## jovani

Seiko Prospex SRPC49/K1


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## johnny action

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEugene

IPhone XS edited in Apple Photos


----------



## BallBearings




----------



## Calumets




----------



## jovani




----------



## Ced94




----------



## yrichard

Selux Valjoux 7734 
About 1970s


----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani




----------



## Ducati_Fiend

Just picked up this 257










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetimecollective




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Alwaysontime12




----------



## jkpa




----------



## jovani




----------



## GNL1977




----------



## GNL1977




----------



## GNL1977




----------



## GNL1977




----------



## GNL1977




----------



## GNL1977




----------



## GNL1977




----------



## GNL1977




----------



## GNL1977




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## BoostMasterZero

I found this watch in my watch-winder drawer and the original leather band literally just fell off when I barely pulled on it. The only band I have that fits is this Seiko green military style one I took off one of my Seiko 5 watches. It's just there until I find a band that looks better. According to the Bulova code guide, it's from 1966. It works perfectly fine, Its a manual wind automatic watch. I'd like to replace the glass since it works perfectly and keeps excellent time.


----------



## jovani




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## JSchinasi




----------



## mrk

Where to begin...





















http://imgur.com/x2kigDI


----------



## jovani




----------



## fargelios




----------



## andrewfein




----------



## Beardedmark84




----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## jovani




----------



## andmont_7

Shot on iPhone 12 Pro edited in Lightroom


----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani




----------



## Calumets

Deep dive...


----------



## andrewfein




----------



## mbargiel20

Calumets said:


> Deep dive...
> View attachment 16770907


I like the idea of using that flower, and it's beautiful. But I think it takes away from the watch a little. I could be wrong though. If you like the way that looks, that's great and I love the color contrast! I would just clean off the crystal of the watch since it looks dusty.


----------



## Calumets

mbargiel20 said:


> I like the idea of using that flower, and it's beautiful. But I think it takes away from the watch a little. I could be wrong though. If you like the way that looks, that's great and I love the color contrast! I would just clean off the crystal of the watch since it looks dusty.


It’s pollen… 🤧🤣 but, here you go:








Sorted: clean and no distractions (sorry about the shadow)... much better!


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## jovani




----------



## mbargiel20

Calumets said:


> It’s pollen… 🤧🤣 but, here you go:
> View attachment 16774839
> 
> Sorted: clean and no distractions (sorry about the shadow)... much better!


Sorry, I was in sales mode, lol! And more talking about a less vibrant background that took away from the watch. But for straight up photo mode and just experimenting, that flower really pops in the picture. You even have the bee's interest I didn't see originally. I do love that camo strap as well.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## mbargiel20

A couple of shots I took with my cell phone, using different zooms and lights.


----------



## nooski87




----------



## Tofro

📸take by xiaomi redmi note 9s


----------



## cybercat




----------



## jovani




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## jovani




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## abducens




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Old Navman




----------



## Charlie1888




----------



## GreatScot4224

Steinhart Ocean One taken with iPhone 12 in New Brunswick, Canada


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Calumets

Mirror


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Auto2892

New handmade dial in a 40mm case and it turned out fantastic in a wearable size


----------



## Cappyab

Finally enjoying a nice walk between rain storms.


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Mozjo33




----------



## Jericho.dedios

One busy afternoon in Manila


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## PathfinderAJ




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## MrTechAgent




----------



## MrTechAgent




----------



## Rossgallin

IPhone 12 did a great job capturing the detail of the Raymond Weil bi-compax chronograph. Titanium and bronze show off really well on this piece


----------



## Beatlloydy

The Batman and the Kermit Invicta 1953. Seiko NH35 automatic movement. Exhibition caseback.


----------



## Benno1024

Here's a few photos taken with my iPhone 13 Pro Max recently of my Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean. The iPhone 13 takes pretty good pictures if the lighting is good! I just brought them into GIMP to crop and then scale to 50% so they weren't so huge. I might get a cheap little stand to hold the phone in place when taking photos to minimize motion blur from my shaky hands...


----------



## The Collector63




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Pat450




----------



## valderek

Wedding party









Odesláno z mého SM-N960F pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedFreek67




----------



## Pat450




----------



## valderek

Sub









Odesláno z mého SM-N960F pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## Pat450




----------



## martyloveswatches




----------



## ToBeDetermined

Winter’s coming!


----------



## Rossgallin

iPhone 12 photo with just a touch of filter on the Holgar Chronograph


----------



## @marruciic




----------



## Reaps




----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Toyo Panzoff




----------



## valderek

Batman









Odesláno z mého SM-N960F pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## valderek

Sub









Odesláno z mého SM-N960F pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## gpobernardo

In photo: Horage Autark 10-YR Limited Edition, taken with an iPhone 12 Pro... and extra lighting equipment. 🍻 

P.S. Apparently, there's another thread dedicated to iPhone shots. So I won't be posting duplicates, will post a different shot of the same watch there.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Pat450

Choices Choices


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## JustWatchMe925

I take all of mine with my phone  a few taken with iPhone 13 Pro:


----------



## Pat450




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## vimaljonn

This Azimuth!









Sent from R2-D2


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Redi_t13

just messing with the normal options on the IPhone 13. No other app. I’ve discovered lighting matters more than any editing lol


----------



## Pat450




----------



## MAJORHIGH




----------



## RMG0512

Farr and Swit SeaPlane


----------



## Pat450

My first proper watch back again after 30 years


----------



## TimeCapsoul

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jllphan

Not bad for a phone pic...


----------



## StufflerMike

On a river Spree cruise last Friday.


----------



## Zman Grama




----------



## Pat450




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Pat450




----------



## sambvca




----------



## TimeCapsoul

Seamaster No Time to Die


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pat450

Back with the golden tuna


----------



## Pat450




----------



## c3p0




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## fish70

Just got back from Vienna, my first real vacation in 4 years. Here are a few photos I took at the Military History Institute / Museum.


----------



## Pat450

Tuna on Saturday


----------



## gregier77

ogadjim said:


> Galaxy S4, pretty low light conditions at the office.
> 1992 Sub on a Bond nato strap.


hey, really nice band!


----------



## gregier77

valderek said:


> Sub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odesláno z mého SM-N960F pomocí Tapatalk


there's just something about a subm that always gets me!


----------



## surdy

Taken with Note 20


----------



## surdy

Another one by Note 20
AP Annuel Calendar


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Every photo I take is on my cell phone. I haven't owned an actual camera in years.


----------



## TimeCapsoul

PAM0243 - First submersible to be fitted with the 1950 style case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## MrTechAgent




----------



## MrTechAgent




----------



## O2AFAC67

Just back in the door from a walk to the mailbox on an overcast day. Didn't negatively affect the 17 year old lume it seems...


----------



## silverquick

The dial of my Milus .









Inviato dal mio SM-A526B utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Urse73




----------



## Pat450




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Toyo Panzoff

Orion rises over this big beautiful dial 🤩


----------



## Pat450

Arnie


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Chrono pushers unlocked and working hard this evening...


----------



## blubarb




----------



## blubarb




----------



## Domhannic

I like dogs more than I do watches. Here's the specs. Moto g 6 phone burst of ten. Gotta good one of UrsiDog and Mack.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Rynomoto710

New to the forum! Lots of info on here and happy to join the community.
I haven’t worn this Squale in some time but really enjoying it today


----------



## Pat450

Back with the pro


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Tyler199

qtip.416 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Photography has been a huge passion of mine over the last +10 years. Before I was obsessing about patina, chronometer certification, and the balance of a no date watch face, I was obsessing about bokeh, DOF, full frame sensors and composition.
> 
> There are many excellent WRUW photos here on these forums, so I was wondering if anyone in the public forum just takes photos with their *cell phones* and processes them on an app and post them here. No fancy cameras.
> 
> If I had the time and motivation (I have 3 kids under 5) I'd take all my photos with my DSLR on a macro lens, run it through Adobe Lightroom, and touch it up with Photoshop.
> 
> I now take 99.9% of my watch photos on my iphone 6+ and run it through a couple of apps (Snapseed, Photoshop Mix) to tweak the colour and contrast and upload them here. Simple and quick, and done in under 3 minutes usually.
> 
> *Please post your favourite cell phone ONLY watch photos and state the app you use to edit them. *
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:


That leather strap goes perfectly with the seamaster!


----------



## hl0904




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## NedH36

Ωmega Speedmaster 🌜✨


----------



## AS Maaz




----------



## AS Maaz




----------



## AS Maaz

Not great at using settings on my phone, but the 1st Hublot was taken with an S8 Samsung, the 2nd with my new S22 Ultra. 1st picture was in the summer with some overcast, the 2nd was on a cloudy winter day. Very amateur at using the camera, but trying to learn.


----------



## ashy2classy




----------



## Johnayres




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## watch_mafia

qtip.416 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Photography has been a huge passion of mine over the last +10 years. Before I was obsessing about patina, chronometer certification, and the balance of a no date watch face, I was obsessing about bokeh, DOF, full frame sensors and composition.
> 
> There are many excellent WRUW photos here on these forums, so I was wondering if anyone in the public forum just takes photos with their *cell phones* and processes them on an app and post them here. No fancy cameras.
> 
> If I had the time and motivation (I have 3 kids under 5) I'd take all my photos with my DSLR on a macro lens, run it through Adobe Lightroom, and touch it up with Photoshop.
> 
> I now take 99.9% of my watch photos on my iphone 6+ and run it through a couple of apps (Snapseed, Photoshop Mix) to tweak the colour and contrast and upload them here. Simple and quick, and done in under 3 minutes usually.
> 
> *Please post your favourite cell phone ONLY watch photos and state the app you use to edit them. *
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:


Very sharp photos!


----------



## watch_mafia

Johnayres said:


> View attachment 17097541


Crystal clear photo!


----------



## watch_mafia

15kywalker said:


>


Clear!


----------



## watch_mafia

qtip.416 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Photography has been a huge passion of mine over the last +10 years. Before I was obsessing about patina, chronometer certification, and the balance of a no date watch face, I was obsessing about bokeh, DOF, full frame sensors and composition.
> 
> There are many excellent WRUW photos here on these forums, so I was wondering if anyone in the public forum just takes photos with their *cell phones* and processes them on an app and post them here. No fancy cameras.
> 
> If I had the time and motivation (I have 3 kids under 5) I'd take all my photos with my DSLR on a macro lens, run it through Adobe Lightroom, and touch it up with Photoshop.
> 
> I now take 99.9% of my watch photos on my iphone 6+ and run it through a couple of apps (Snapseed, Photoshop Mix) to tweak the colour and contrast and upload them here. Simple and quick, and done in under 3 minutes usually.
> 
> *Please post your favourite cell phone ONLY watch photos and state the app you use to edit them. *
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:


Very nice photos!


----------



## watch_mafia

ogadjim said:


> Modern classic...


That's a nice watch!


----------



## paul55

You’re right… I have good cameras and a macro lens, but these phone cameras are getting crazy good. This is just a quick snap with an iPhone XS and just Apple’s camera software. Watch is a new arrival.


----------



## watch_mafia

paul55 said:


> You’re right… I have good cameras and a macro lens, but these phone cameras are getting crazy good. This is just a quick snap with an iPhone XS and just Apple’s camera software. Watch is a new arrival.


Yea, it's amazing how good these cameras are these days. I have a new Samsung Galaxy S22+ and the camera takes amazing photos... That's a nice watch!


----------



## watch_mafia

paul55 said:


> You’re right… I have good cameras and a macro lens, but these phone cameras are getting crazy good. This is just a quick snap with an iPhone XS and just Apple’s camera software. Watch is a new arrival.




Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## paul55

MSAR again, now with bracelet.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## TravisMorgan

View attachment 17111695


----------



## Pat450

Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## paul55




----------



## Calumets




----------



## Espada

Christmas gift from my wife. I had to change straps, it came with a tan leather strap


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## misquet




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Domhannic

lil adventure


----------



## Elmiro Dungfoot




----------



## cwong79




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## swift

My all time favorite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swift

My all time favorite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swift

Wearing my favorite navitimer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------

